# [SPOILER] Deathwing nicht der Endboss von Cata?



## Harold_vs_Kumar (15. Juli 2010)

Ahoi liebe Buffies, wie der Titel schon sagt, bezweifel ich grade, dass Deathwing der Endboss von Cata sein wir!

Warum? Nunja, ich hab mir jetzt mehrere Videos hier bei Buffed angeguckt und habe daher die Theorie entwickelt, dass wohl wahrscheinlich die "Alten Götter" oder zumindestens einer von ihnen den Endboss von Cata darstellen wird. Etwas ähnliches hatten wir ja auch schon bei BC, wo Illidan zwar der Aufhänger, quasi das Gesicht der Erweiterung war, der End-Fight von BC dann allerdings der Kampf gegen Kil'Jaeden darstellte.

Woher ich diese These nehme? Fassen wir mal die bisherigen Fakten zusammen (WER NICHT GESPOILERT WERDEN WILL DRÜCKT JETZT BITTE DAS X OBEN RECHTS)



- Deathwing ist, laut der Warcraft Geschichte nicht einfach so total verrückt geworden, er soll Stimmen gehört haben, die Stimmen der Alten. Er is der Aspekt der Erde und die Götter wurden von den Titanen tief im Inneren eingesperrt. Aufgrund seiner Fähigkeiten scheint er also in Kontakt mit ihnen getreten zu sein und sie haben ihn korrumpiert.

- Im neuestem Video hier bei Buffed gibts einen Exkurs nach Dunkelküste, dort trifft man nicht nur auf Malfurion, sondern auch auf Aszhara herself! Sie war einst die Anführerin der Nachtelfen und umgab sich mit den Hochgeborenen. Nachdem der Brunnen der Ewigkeit implodierte und die Welt in Stücke gerissen wurde, wurde Aszhara mit einem Großteil ihres Gefolges in den Maelstrom gezogen, wo sie ebenfalls Stimmen hörte, die ihr und ihrer Gefolgschaft das Überleben sicherte, indem sie in Naga verwandelt wurden.

- Der Schattenhammerklan, ein Klan, der die Alten Götter verehrt spielt in Cata ebenfalls wieder eine große Rolle und er ist auch überall anzutreffen! Unter anderem in Dunkelküste, wo sie die Waffe des toten Gottes klauen wollen.

- Hätte ich fast vergessen^^ die Gesichtslosen, die Diener der alten Götter haben ja ebenfalls einige Auftritte in den Gebieten und Inis.



Aufgrund dieser, ich gebe zu, noch recht wagen Fakten, denke ich, dass wir wohl in dieser WoW-Erweiterung keinen Gott als Vorspeise (C'Thun, Yogg-Saron) bekommen, sondern einen Drachen! Als Hauptspeise wird es meiner Meinung nach wohl endlich mal einen Gott geben!



Was meint ihr, seht ihr das genauso wie ich? Habt ihr vielleicht aus der Beta oder anderen Videos noch weitere Fakten, die meine These untermauern könnten oder seid ihr gar anderer Meinung?


----------



## Petersburg (15. Juli 2010)

Ich bin dafür, dass die frühere Nachtelfen Königin bzw. die Naga Königin der Endboss von Cata wird.


----------



## Nyto (15. Juli 2010)

2 Der alten götter sind ja schon tot (C'Thun und Yogg-Saron), von daher bleibt nurnoch einer, da weiß ich allerdings nicht wie der heißt, aber engeblich ist der ja auch schon tot. Ich glaube, seine Leiche kann man in der Dunkelküste sehen, bei der Meistergleve


----------



## Nexarius (15. Juli 2010)

Also Königin Azshara wäre natürlich was - die ist unglaublich mächtig, wenn sie Lady Vashj als Endboss in einem Raid hingestellt haben müsste Azshara schon lange sowas wie Kil'Jaeden oder Arthas sein ( sprich Endboss eines Addons ).


----------



## White_Sky (15. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass die frühere Nachtelfen Königin bzw. die Naga Königin der Endboss von Cata wird.



/sign

Oder besser in eine andere Erweiterung reinstecken, wo auch die noch nicht betretbaren Inseln, die man auf der Karte sehen kann, auftauchen. Mit Pandaria in ganz Süden(?) und den weitere Inseln die aus der Wasseroberfläche auftauchen könnten. Und wenn Vashj'ir ein Hit wird, dann noch mehr Unterwassergebiete.


----------



## Chrisjee (15. Juli 2010)

Kann ein Alter Gott eigentlich sterben?
Nichtmal die Titanen konnten sie töten...


----------



## White_Sky (15. Juli 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Kann ein Alter Gott eigentlich sterben?
> Nichtmal die Titanen konnten sie töten...



Die Titanen konnten die töten, machten es aber nicht, weil Azeroth sonst zerstört wäre.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (15. Juli 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Kann ein Alter Gott eigentlich sterben?
> Nichtmal die Titanen konnten sie töten...



Falsch, in Dunkelküste liegt ein toter Gott, der von den Titanen besiegt wurde! Meistergleve oder so müsste die Gegend im Süden heißen, kannst ihn dir ja mal angucken!


----------



## Nexarius (15. Juli 2010)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Falsch, in Dunkelküste liegt ein toter Gott, der von den Titanen besiegt wurde! Meistergleve oder so müsste die Gegend im Süden heißen, kannst ihn dir ja mal angucken!





Da schwirrt ja auch schon der Schattenhammer Clan ( oder irgend ein anderer ) rum - die schöne Dunkelküste nein, die soll nicht umgebaut werden <.< vielleicht wacht der auch dank Todesschwinge wieder auf oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer weiß...


----------



## Vedhoc (15. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Die Titanen konnten die töten, machten es aber nicht, weil Azeroth sonst zerstört wäre.



Wir habens leider gemacht.. deswegen jetzt der große Cataclysm^^


----------



## klein-B'Tuin (15. Juli 2010)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Falsch, in Dunkelküste liegt ein toter Gott, der von den Titanen besiegt wurde! Meistergleve oder so müsste die Gegend im Süden heißen, kannst ihn dir ja mal angucken!


Sicher? Vielleicht setzt ihn die Meistergleve auch nur außer Gefecht. Wieviele alte Götter es gibt weiß man nicht so genau es werden mal 5 eingesperrte erwähnt ,dann hört man aber nur 3 Stimmen die zu Aszhara und Neltharion sprechen also bleibt abzuwarten wieviel alten Götter Blizzard reinbringt.
Vielleicht ist der Endboss ja aber auch ein Titan selbst der geschickt wurde ,um Azeroth neu zu formen, da die Sterblichen Völker denen zu gefährlich werden oder es ist Sargaras.


----------



## klein-B'Tuin (15. Juli 2010)

Vedhoc schrieb:


> Wir habens leider gemacht.. deswegen jetzt der große Cataclysm^^



Nicht ganz wir haben lediglich die Physiche Form zerlegt ,der Geist der alten Götter lebt weiter und baut sich einen neuen Körper oder nimmt sich einfach einen der schon exestiert z.B. C'thun sitzt jetzt in Cho'gall.


----------



## Fipsin (15. Juli 2010)

Nyto schrieb:


> 2 Der alten götter sind ja schon tot (C'Thun und Yogg-Saron), von daher bleibt nurnoch einer, da weiß ich allerdings nicht wie der heißt, aber engeblich ist der ja auch schon tot. Ich glaube, seine Leiche kann man in der Dunkelküste sehen, bei der Meistergleve



Meines wissen gibt es 5 Alte Götter,
C'thun, Yogg-Saron, der bei der Meistercleve
und 2 weitere, wie diese heißen weiß ich nun
nicht genau. Eins weis ich aber,
EIn alter Gott ist unter Tirisfall 
(Die Hochgeborenen flücheteten nach Trisifall 
sind aber weiter gezogen weil sie etwas böses
spürten (Nein die Verlassenen waren es nicht
geschweige den der Lichkönig))
Der andere könnte im Maelstrom oder so sitzen
ich muss mal recherschieren.




Chrisjee schrieb:


> Kann ein Alter Gott eigentlich sterben?
> Nichtmal die Titanen konnten sie töten...



Hmm man denke da an Loken (Koropierter Titan),
C'thun und Yogg-Saron die man mit einer kleinen
bis größeren (Loken 5, Yogg-Saron 10-25, 
C'thun 40 (Natürlich zu den entsprechenden Zeiten)).
Bezwingen konnte. Und mal erhlich, ist Algalon da 
nicht eine Größere bedrohung...da wir ihn nie getötet
sondern nur besiegt haben ?


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (15. Juli 2010)

klein-B schrieb:


> Sicher? Vielleicht setzt ihn die Meistergleve auch nur außer Gefecht. Wieviele alte Götter es gibt weiß man nicht so genau es werden mal 5 eingesperrte erwähnt ,dann hört man aber nur 3 Stimmen die zu Aszhara und Neltharion sprechen also bleibt abzuwarten wieviel alten Götter Blizzard reinbringt.
> Vielleicht ist der Endboss ja aber auch ein Titan selbst der geschickt wurde ,um Azeroth neu zu formen, da die Sterblichen Völker denen zu gefährlich werden oder es ist Sargaras.



Laut dem neuen Bericht hier bei Buffed heißt der Gott in der Meistergleve Soggoth und soll vom Schattenhammerklan "wiederbelebt" werden, was für mich bedeutet, dass er auf jeden TOT ist, sonst wäre eine Wiederbelebung nicht grade sinnvoll oder? ^^


----------



## klein-B'Tuin (15. Juli 2010)

Vedhoc schrieb:


> Wir habens leider gemacht.. deswegen jetzt der große Cataclysm^^



Nicht ganz wir haben lediglich die Physiche Form zerlegt ,der Geist der alten Götter lebt weiter und baut sich einen neuen Körper oder nimmt sich einfach einen der schon exestiert z.B. C'thun hat sich jetzt in Cho'gall eingenistet.


----------



## Anonymus299 (15. Juli 2010)

klein-B schrieb:


> oder es ist Sargaras.



Bitte nicht..das wäre sowasvon Dämlich/Unlogisch wenn wir Sargeras umhauen.....Selbst wenn das erst in der übernächsten Erweiterrung vorkommen sollte.


----------



## klein-B'Tuin (15. Juli 2010)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Laut dem neuen Bericht hier bei Buffed heißt der Gott in der Meistergleve Soggoth und soll vom Schattenhammerklan "wiederbelebt" werden, was für mich bedeutet, dass er auf jeden TOT ist, sonst wäre eine Wiederbelebung nicht grade sinnvoll oder? ^^



Wollen die den nicht wiederbeleben indem die das Ding da rausziehen ,die haben da auch schon so ein Gewicht daran befestigt hier ein Bild (aber von dem aus dem Zwielichtshochland)
SPOILER


----------



## MewMewMewtu (15. Juli 2010)

Für alle die Weiter über die alten Götter Diskutieren wollen: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/161079-goetter-von-azeroth/page__st__20__p__2709957&#entry2709957

btw: Ich bin dafür, dass Neptulon Endboss von Cata wird!
Die Elementarlords sind stärker als die Drachenaspekte. Z.b Ragnaros in seine VOLLEN Kraft könnte es vielleicht mit einem Titanen aufnehmen (denke aber das der Titan siegen würde)


----------



## White_Sky (15. Juli 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Für alle die Weiter über die alten Götter Diskutieren wollen: http://www.buffed.de...7&#entry2709957
> 
> btw: Ich bin dafür, dass Neptulon Endboss von Cata wird!
> Die Elementarlords sind stärker als die Drachenaspekte. Z.b Ragnaros in seine VOLLEN Kraft könnte es vielleicht mit einem Titanen aufnehmen (denke aber das der Titan siegen würde)



Ich finde es merkwürdig, dass wir Neptulon aus der Gefangenschaft im Meeresschlund helfen. Der ist uns dort nämlich freundlich gesinnt.

Und das sich ein Elementarfürst in seiner vollen Stärke mit einem Titanen aufnehmen kann, halte ich für Quatsch.


----------



## Malzbier09 (15. Juli 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Hmm man denke da an Loken (Koropierter Titan),
> C'thun und Yogg-Saron die man mit einer kleinen
> bis größeren (Loken 5, Yogg-Saron 10-25,
> C'thun 40 (Natürlich zu den entsprechenden Zeiten)).
> ...




1. Loken ist / war nie ein Titan
2. Algalon ist keine aktuelle Bedrohung da wir ihn davon überzeugt haben dass wir gut sind.


----------



## Nexarius (15. Juli 2010)

Elementarlords stärker als die Aspekte? Wer sagt das?


Ich finde die Aspekte werden völlig falsch dargestellt. Die brauchen immer Hilfe blah blah blah, die sind viel stärker als sie in WoW sind. Die müssen nur mal richtig angreifen oder ihre Kräfte zeigen, dann wächst da sicher kein Gras mehr. Wieso sind das denn die Aspekte des Lebens, der Zeit, der Magie etc. - ich halte Malygos auch nicht für tot, wenn doch war das bereits absoluter Unfug. Einen Aspekt töten... lol.


Ich bin für Azshara, die rockt einfach ;-D


Und mal ne Frage, wtf is Lady Nazjatar? Die ist mir ja komplett unbekannt cO


----------



## White_Sky (15. Juli 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Elementarlords stärker als die Aspekte? Wer sagt das?
> 
> 
> Ich finde die Aspekte werden völlig falsch dargestellt. Die brauchen immer Hilfe blah blah blah, die sind viel stärker als sie in WoW sind. Die müssen nur mal richtig angreifen oder ihre Kräfte zeigen, dann wächst da sicher kein Gras mehr. Wieso sind das denn die Aspekte des Lebens, der Zeit, der Magie etc. - ich halte Malygos auch nicht für tot, wenn doch war das bereits absoluter Unfug. Einen Aspekt töten... lol.



Ernsthaft: Die Aspekte sind nur von titanen gebuffte Drachenwächter, die Probleme mit ihrer eigenen Aufgabe haben und überfordert sind und sich vll. sogar gegen sie stellen.


----------



## klein-B'Tuin (15. Juli 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Elementarlords stärker als die Aspekte? Wer sagt das?
> 
> 
> Ich finde die Aspekte werden völlig falsch dargestellt. Die brauchen immer Hilfe blah blah blah, die sind viel stärker als sie in WoW sind. Die müssen nur mal richtig angreifen oder ihre Kräfte zeigen, dann wächst da sicher kein Gras mehr. Wieso sind das denn die Aspekte des Lebens, der Zeit, der Magie etc. - ich halte Malygos auch nicht für tot, wenn doch war das bereits absoluter Unfug. Einen Aspekt töten... lol.
> ...


Dem stimme ich zu ,wobei die anderen Aspekte auch wirklich doof sind ,weil die Besiegten immer ins Meer oder in große Finsterniss fallen und sich dann eines Tages überraschender Weise rächen wollen


----------



## klein-B'Tuin (15. Juli 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Elementarlords stärker als die Aspekte? Wer sagt das?
> 
> 
> Ich finde die Aspekte werden völlig falsch dargestellt. Die brauchen immer Hilfe blah blah blah, die sind viel stärker als sie in WoW sind. Die müssen nur mal richtig angreifen oder ihre Kräfte zeigen, dann wächst da sicher kein Gras mehr. Wieso sind das denn die Aspekte des Lebens, der Zeit, der Magie etc. - ich halte Malygos auch nicht für tot, wenn doch war das bereits absoluter Unfug. Einen Aspekt töten... lol.
> ...


Dem stimme ich zu ,wobei die anderen Aspekte auch wirklich doof sind ,weil die Besiegten immer ins Meer oder in große Finsterniss fallen und sich dann eines Tages überraschender Weise rächen wollen


----------



## Shac (15. Juli 2010)

Also das es noch alte Götter gibt ist ja unschwer zu erkennen(Gesichtslose im Unterseegebiet, Tentakeln im Schattenhochland). Man sollte bedenken wie groß die Alten Götter werden können. Yogg Sarons Leib reichte ja schon fast über ganz Northend. Ich habe auch die starke Vermutung das die Schwarmbauten von AQ der Körper C`Thuns darstellten.

Was hier eher stört ist das die Alten Götter als mächtig dargestellt werden aber nicht als die gewaltige Bedrohung die sie eigentlich darstellen sollten. Wir haben schon 2 von denen auf der Liste abgehakt obwohl man mit ner Armee Titanen anrücken musste um sie zu verbannen. Aber ich würde es auch begrüßen wenn der Abschluss ein alter Gott wird.

In der Rechnung der 5 Alten Götter fehlt aber noch einer neben dem vom Schattenhochland. Der smaragdgrüne Alptraum gibts ja auch noch. 

Aber die Diskussion wirft auch ne alte Frage auf im zusammenhang mit Uldum. Im Tagebuch von Brann in Silithus heißt es doch einer der Titanen wäre dort gefallen gegen C`Thun. Liegt dessen Leichnam vielleicht unter den Pyramiden?


----------



## Nexarius (15. Juli 2010)

Weiß jetzt jemand noch etwas über Lady Nazjatar?

Wird Cho'Gall ein Raidboss oder nur aus einer 5er Instanz? Das fänd ich für den wohl mächtigsten Oger auch etwas läppisch...


----------



## Totebone (15. Juli 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt jemand noch etwas über Lady Nazjatar?
> 
> Wird Cho'Gall ein Raidboss oder nur aus einer 5er Instanz? Das fänd ich für den wohl mächtigsten Oger auch etwas läppisch...



Ach der gute Anub'Arak wurd auch inner 5er verheitzt um dann wiederzukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herr Hering (15. Juli 2010)

Muss dir wiedersprechen es wird definitiv nicht so sein Blizzard sagte das es in bc ein fehler war und sie die raid inis nichtr in der richtigen reihenfolge rausbrachten sie wollen diesen fehler bei cata nicht wiederholen deathwing soll der stärkste boss werden in cata


----------



## kthxbye (15. Juli 2010)

Zur Überlegung des Threaderstellers:

War es nicht so, dass Blizzard garnicht von vorn herein geplant hatte, dass man am Ende von BC in SWP geht und Kil'Jeaden besiegen musste?
Imo War das einfach eine Einlage, weil sie doch mehr Zeit für WotLk brauchten, und die überbrücken mussten (ähnlich wie jetzt Rubin Sanktum).

Soll heißen:
Bisher waren die Gesichter der Addons auch als Endbosse geplant. Sie begleiteten uns schon beim Questen, kamen uns zwischendurch immer mal wieder in die Quere und mussten Schlussendlich eins aufn Deckel kriegen.
Wenn Blizzard Zeit brauch, schieben sie eben noch Content nach.

mfg


----------



## Totebone (15. Juli 2010)

kthxbye schrieb:


> Zur Überlegung des Threaderstellers:
> 
> War es nicht so, dass Blizzard garnicht von vorn herein geplant hatte, dass man am Ende von BC in SWP geht und Kil'Jeaden besiegen musste?
> Imo War das einfach eine Einlage, weil sie doch mehr Zeit für WotLk brauchten, und die überbrücken mussten (ähnlich wie jetzt Rubin Sanktum).
> ...



Dein 2. Teil is Quatsch, das der Endboss durch die Region latscht war erst in wotlk so, Illidan taucht einmal in ganz BC außerhalb von BT auf und das is in der Endquest der Netherschwingen.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (15. Juli 2010)

kthxbye schrieb:


> Zur Überlegung des Threaderstellers:
> 
> War es nicht so, dass Blizzard garnicht von vorn herein geplant hatte, dass man am Ende von BC in SWP geht und Kil'Jeaden besiegen musste?
> Imo War das einfach eine Einlage, weil sie doch mehr Zeit für WotLk brauchten, und die überbrücken mussten (ähnlich wie jetzt Rubin Sanktum).
> ...



Ah, endlich mal ein Post zu meinem Topic ^^

Is halt wie gesagt nur eine Vermutung, weil halt die Dinge die ich aufgezählt hab, die Gesichtslosen, die Naga, der Schattenhammerklan für die alten Götter spricht! Zumal Deathwing ja quasi auch nur ein Diener eben jener ist!


----------



## Totebone (15. Juli 2010)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Ah, endlich mal ein Post zu meinem Topic ^^
> 
> Is halt wie gesagt nur eine Vermutung, weil halt die Dinge die ich aufgezählt hab, die Gesichtslosen, die Naga, der Schattenhammerklan für die alten Götter spricht! Zumal Deathwing ja quasi auch nur ein Diener eben jener ist!



Naja die Naga Queen kommt nich, das wurd schon gesagt.
Ich denk mal für alte Götter is in 4.1 / 4.2 / 4.3 auch noch Platz.
(und ja ich weis das Sulfuron Spire und CoT:5 2raids sind)


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (15. Juli 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Naja die Naga Queen kommt nich, das wurd schon gesagt.
> Ich denk mal für alte Götter is in 4.1 / 4.2 / 4.3 auch noch Platz.
> (und ja ich weis das Sulfuron Spire und CoT:5 2raids sind)



Die Naga-Queen is aber im neuen buffed-Video für Dunkelküste zu sehen, sie scheint da wohl schon im Addon ihre Interessen mal aktiv zu verfolgen!


----------



## TheStormrider (15. Juli 2010)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> [...] Zumal Deathwing ja quasi auch nur ein Diener eben jener ist!



Man tötet doch immer zuerst die Diener und dann den Herren. Also wär es logischer wenn Deathwing, obwohl er das "Bildchen aufm Cover" ist nicht der Endboss ist. Blizzard bringt das vllt. sogar Storymäßig direkt rein, dass Deathwing am Ende besiegt wird und sagt: "haha, das bringt euch garnichts, ich habe den Alten Gott [Name] schon beschworen" (das war sein geheimer plan) und dann muss man den Alten Gott killen/besiegen und wenn Blizzard Lust hat wird Deathwing dadurch vom Einfluss befreit und wieder der liebe Neltharion und sagt: "Schaut mal, meine Nagas haben Malygos gefunden, der lebt sogar noch". Und alle Drachenaspekte sind wieder glücklich vereint.


----------



## Tamîkus (15. Juli 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Man tötet doch immer zuerst die Diener und dann den Herren. Also wär es logischer wenn Deathwing, obwohl er das "Bildchen aufm Cover" ist nicht der Endboss ist. Blizzard bringt das vllt. sogar Storymäßig direkt rein, dass Deathwing am Ende besiegt wird und sagt: "haha, das bringt euch garnichts, ich habe den Alten Gott [Name] schon beschworen" (das war sein geheimer plan) und dann muss man den Alten Gott killen/besiegen und wenn Blizzard Lust hat wird Deathwing dadurch vom Einfluss befreit und wieder der liebe Neltharion und sagt: "Schaut mal, meine Nagas haben Malygos gefunden, der lebt sogar noch". Und alle Drachenaspekte sind wieder glücklich vereint.




nicht alle norzdomu ist auch noch net aktiv aufgetaucht auser dieser sanduhr quest in drachenöde


----------



## kthxbye (15. Juli 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Dein 2. Teil is Quatsch, das der Endboss durch die Region latscht war erst in wotlk so, Illidan taucht einmal in ganz BC außerhalb von BT auf und das is in der Endquest der Netherschwingen.


Wo sagte ich, dass wir Illidan direkt begegnet sind?

Auch wenn wir Illidan nicht persönlich begegneten, so war er doch immer gegenwärtig.

Die Questreihe im Schattenmondtal (Die Schlacht an der Purpurwacht) war mit schreien Illidans geziert.
Vashj und Kael'Thas waren Illidans Begleiter.
Magtheridon wurde von ihm verbannt.
Die unmengen an Dämonen, die unter Illidans Kommando standen, brauch ich wohl garnicht erwähnen.

Was war mit Kil'Jaeden?
Der wurde halt mal eben schnell hinterhergeschoben...

Für mich ist und bleibt Illidan das Gesicht, und der Endboss BC's.
SWP war nur Lückenfüller bis WotLk.

mfg


----------



## KodiakderBär (15. Juli 2010)

naja  das ein alter gott für schmaragd grünen alptraum schuld is wurde ja im buch sturmgrimm wiederlegt da war ja der alte xavius schuld (wer genaueres wissen will das buch is vom knack und wie immer recht gut geschrieben hab scho schlimmere wow bücher gelesen

was die alten götter betrifft  c-thun soll ja in silithus seinen ärger gemacht haben und würd mich nciht wundern wenn man wegen dem im gebiet uldum noch ma auf die schliche kommt denn sein wir ma ehrlich mehr als eines seiner tausend augen auszupicksen und ein wenig sodbrennen zu verursachen ahben wir da nich gemacht,  yoggie die alte hackfresse war unter dem großteil von nordend vertreten allerdings haben wir dem ne ordentliche lobotomie verpasst(für die unwissenden wir haben auf seinem hirn rumgehämmert). 
ich halte yogg saron für hinüber c-thun  mmh der alte glupscher könnte noch leben.  

dann ahben wir den namendlich erwehnten in der dunkelküste wenn blizz sich die mühe macht für den sich nen namen auszudenken haben die meist dafür einen grund insgesammt würd ich soga soweit gehen zu vermuten das der soggoth wieder belebt wird und der körper von ihm sich richtung osten weiter ausdehnt( ja ich weiß das richtung osten nordrassil und mount hyjal ist) gründe dafür a die kultisten die versuchen das schwert da rauszubekommen, raggi ist in hyjal und versucht dort für ärger zu sorgen und alles unter kontrolle zubekommen, 
azhara versucht in der dunkelküste mit einem kampf malfurion  von mount hyjal abzulenken(steht im bericht von buffed von der dunkelküste) und warum bei zeus fettem arsch soll sich die tante diese mühe machen??? die aht nix davon das raggi dort alles abfackelt also amcht sie das im auftrag für irgend wenn und wer sind die einzigen die der tante was zu sagen ahben rüschtüsch die alten götter:-P

wie schon mehrfach erwehnt soll unter tirisfal einer der alten götter sein dessen name unbekannt ist ich persönlich würde mich nicht wundern wenn der sich weit nach süden ausbreitet (persönliche vermutung bis zum schwarzfels und das der fürs dunkeleisenerz zuständig ist)

der letzte ist vermutlich stark in der nähe vom maelstrom allerdings ist dieser letzte bisher extrem unbekannt und außer der tatsache das azhara stimmen hörte als die alte haupdstadt der nachtelfen versanken keine hinweise dafür gibt. es kann genauso gut sein das dieser letzte irgend wo in den östlichen königreichen liegt(siehe tentakeln im schattenhochland oder dunkeleisen unterm schwarzfels

azhara wird sicherlich noch nicht als boss verheißt werden da sie in der lore mindestens so ein kaliber wie deathwing sageras oder lich king ist
(von der wichtigkeit in der geschichte her und ihre macht gesehen)

wie anfangs erwehnt ist der smaragt grüne traum für mich inzwischen gegessen. die geschichte um den alptraum wurde im sturmgrimm roman komplett durchgekaut und abgeschlossen. besonders putzig fand ich das letzte kapitel wo malfurion und tyrande nach 10.000 jahren endlich heiraten xD

mfg Kodi^^


----------



## Astherian (15. Juli 2010)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe dann kontrollieren die Alten Götter eine Menge Leute: Deathwing, Königin Azshara, die Elementarlords wie z.B. Al'Akir, den Schattenhammerkult und Cho'Gall oder is das falsch?


----------



## Totebone (15. Juli 2010)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Die Naga-Queen is aber im neuen buffed-Video für Dunkelküste zu sehen, sie scheint da wohl schon im Addon ihre Interessen mal aktiv zu verfolgen!



Ich mein ja auch sie kommt nich als Boss


----------



## kthxbye (15. Juli 2010)

> Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe dann kontrollieren die Alten Götter eine Menge Leute: Deathwing, Königin Azshara, die Elementarlords wie z.B. Al'Akir, den Schattenhammerkult und Cho'Gall oder is das falsch?


Is halt eine Hierarchie. SuperBösewicht untersteht dem SuperSuperBösewicht, der Untersteht dem SuperSuperSuperBösewicht, welcher wieder dem SuperSuperSuperSuperBösewicht untersteht.

Und wenn die alten Götter jemanden nicht kontrollieren, dann korrumpieren, erpressen oder bestechen ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ein Wesen kommt, dass dich mit einem Fingerschnippen zu Asche machen kann und dir anbietet, dich mit seiner Macht um ein vielfaches stärker zu machen... dann schlägst du das angebot als Bösewicht nich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Nexarius (16. Juli 2010)

Seit wann steht denn Königin Azshara unter dem Einfluss eines alten Gottes ( das ich das Buch gelesen hab ist schon etwas her, kann mich nicht daran erinnern )?


----------



## Eyatrian (16. Juli 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Ach der gute Anub'Arak wurd auch inner 5er verheitzt um dann wiederzukommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 der wurde aber vom lichking wiederbelebt... ohne den 5 Mann Kill Gäbe es keinen Raidboss


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (16. Juli 2010)

aszhara is erst zu einem naga geworden als sie mit einem Alten Gott (vermutlich unter dem maelstrom) in kontakt kam...


----------



## ManaXxL (16. Juli 2010)

Ich würde es doof finden wen wir Neltharion töten müssen ich finde es besser wen wir ich wieder gut machen würden indem wir halt irgendeinen Zauber oder Trank oder so was auf ihn wirken lassen ich mein wir haben schon Malygos gekillt jetzt kommt Neltharion..und irgendwann müssen wir Ysera killen weil sie vom Alptraum korrumpiert wird dann kommtNozdormu weil sich herausstellt das er der Anführer des Ewiger Drachenschwarms ist und Alextraza wir auf wegen irgendwas böse und am ende sind alle Aspekte tot.


----------



## Nexxen (16. Juli 2010)

[qoute]Die* 5 Alten Götter* herrschten über die junge Welt Azeroth bevor die Titanen diese Welt erreichten.[/QUOTE]




Laut http://forscherliga....iki/Alte_Götter gibt es 5 Götter. Das heisst es sind noch einige. Nur wer sind diese?



Dazu:



> Einer wurde getötet. Seinen Leichnam kann man an der Dunkelküste bestaunen in der Meistergleve.





> Drei der Alten Götter wurden von den Titanen tief unter die Erde verbannt, wo sie den Rest ihrer einstigen Macht behielten, allerdings scheinbar ohne Möglichkeit, das Leben auf der Oberfläche zu beeinflussen. Jedoch gelang es den Dreien den großen, ehrenwerten Drachenaspekt Neltharion zu korrumpieren, welcher die mächtige Drachenseele, später auch Dämonenseele, erschuf. Die Götter wollten diese verwenden, um ihre Freiheit wieder zu erlangen. Allerdings konnte Neltharion die Dämonenseele retten und sie wurde später vernichtet.





> Der fünfte Gott, C'Thun, wurde in der Gegend besiegt, die heute als Silithus bekannt ist. In diesem Kampf fiel auch einer der Titanen. Es wurde lange Zeit angenommen, dass C'Thun tot sei, allerdings ist nun bekannt, dass er von den Qiraji am Leben gehalten wurde (über Tausende von Jahren) und sie ihn als ihren neuen und einzigen Gott verehrten, und sie ihm einen grossen Tempel in ihrer Hauptstadt errichteten.






Quasi uns sind 2 Götter bekannt. 2 Davon haben wir besiegt und 1 war bereits tot.

Wer sind die andren beiden?


----------



## ...SKIP... (16. Juli 2010)

Lay2716 schrieb:


> Laut http://forscherliga....iki/Alte_Götter gibt es 5 Götter. Das heisst es sind noch einige. Nur wer sind diese?




schau dir mal die englische version an da steht 4 alte götter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also da is man sich noch ned einig


----------



## Tweetycat280 (16. Juli 2010)

hmm Cthun wurde nur ein Teil getötet und zwar ein Auge (siehe das You Tube video vom Schattenhochland Spoiler ) bei Yog Saron mußte das Gehirn dran glauben o nur eins???

In der Buch Reihe Krieg der Ahnen (der 3Teiler) steht drinne sollten die Alten Götter komplett befreit werden könnte selbst *Sagearas und seine Brennende Legion* sie nicht aufhalten
den alle Titanen inklusive er hatten zu tun sie einzusperren.


----------



## Allexiella (16. Juli 2010)

Auch, wenn ich mich unbeliebt mache....

Wie wäre es mit abwarten?

Cata ist noch nicht mal draussen.......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Seit wann steht denn Königin Azshara unter dem Einfluss eines alten Gottes ( das ich das Buch gelesen hab ist schon etwas her, kann mich nicht daran erinnern )?



Buch der Reihe "Krieg der Ahnen"- Eine "Stimme" im Kopf von Azshara als sie mit ihrem Palast in die Tiefen des Mahlstromes gerissen wurde (sie hört diese "Stimme" damals zum ersten Mal)



Astherian schrieb:


> "Es gibt einen Weg... es gibt einen Weg... du wirst mehr sein als jemals zuvor... wir können helfen... dir helfen...". 	"Du wirst mehr sein als jemals zuvor. Und wenn die Zeit reif ist für das, was wir dir schenken... wirst du eine gute Dienerin sein".


 Zitat aus den Thread http://www.buffed.de...79&qpid=2713006


----------



## White_Sky (16. Juli 2010)

ManaXxL schrieb:


> Ich würde es doof finden wen wir Neltharion töten müssen ich finde es besser wen wir ich wieder gut machen würden indem wir halt irgendeinen Zauber oder Trank oder so was auf ihn wirken lassen ich mein wir haben schon Malygos gekillt jetzt kommt Neltharion..und irgendwann müssen wir Ysera killen weil sie vom Alptraum korrumpiert wird dann kommtNozdormu weil sich herausstellt das er der Anführer des Ewiger Drachenschwarms ist und Alextraza wir auf wegen irgendwas böse und am ende sind alle Aspekte tot.



Andersrum würde es besser passen. Malygos wäre gereinigt und Neltharion stirbt. Aber Blizzard musste den in eine Ini ohne Wachen und ohne weiteren Bosse erheizen -.-"


----------



## Nexarius (16. Juli 2010)

Ah ja wie gesagt Krieg der Ahnen ist schon 4 Jahre her seit ich das gelesen habe :-)


Mal sehen was mit Azshara wird...


----------



## Nexxen (16. Juli 2010)

...SKIP... schrieb:


> schau dir mal die englische version an da steht 4 alte götter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab den Beitrag nochmal überarbeitet aber es gibt noch einige Spekulationen unter http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Alte_Götter#Spekulation_.C3.BCber_die_Alten_G.C3.B6tter . Zitieren da hätt ich ne ganze seite voll. wer nachlesen will, link ist da.






Außerdem sind sich die Buchschreiber selber nicht einig:



> Es gibt verschiedene Quellen zur Anzahl der eingesperrten Alten Götter:
> 
> 
> Das Warcraft III Handbuch behauptet, dass fünf Alte Götter unter der Welt angekettet wurden.
> ...






Jetz fragt sich, was stimmt?


----------



## White_Sky (16. Juli 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Ah ja wie gesagt Krieg der Ahnen ist schon 4 Jahre her seit ich das gelesen habe :-)
> 
> 
> Mal sehen was mit Azshara wird...



Hoffentlich wird die nicht mit diesen Addon verheizt und wenn doch, dann eine große Ini wie Ulduar.


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2010)

Lay2716 schrieb:


> Hab den Beitrag nochmal überarbeitet aber es gibt noch einige Spekulationen unter http://forscherliga....ten_G.C3.B6tter . Zitieren da hätt ich ne ganze seite voll. wer nachlesen will, link ist da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hm...vll ist genau DAS so gewollt...macht sie irgendwie noch mysteriöser, wenn man nicht mal genaus sagen kann wieviele das wirklich sind/waren.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (16. Juli 2010)

Es gibt *noch 3 die Leben *ist ein Übersetzungsfehler vom English ins Deutsche vermutlich ist 

1 Toter Gott ist die Meistergleve 
der 2te Tote Soll vermutlich unter Tirisfal liegen deswegen ist Dalaran (früher) nicht soweit entfernt gewesen davon


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird die nicht mit diesen Addon verheizt und wenn doch, dann eine große Ini wie Ulduar.



Ankündigung von Blizzard zu Raidinstanzen: 

_Komfort ist das Zauberwort, wenn WoW-Entwickler auf Cataclysm angesprochen werden. Gegenüber den Machern der Sendung Xplay von G4TV.com erwähnt nun Lead Content Designer Cory Stockton, dass Raid-Instanzen in der dritten Erweiterung von World of Warcraft maximal sechs Bosse enthalten werden. Also nicht nur die drei Instanzen, die zum Start von Cataclysm bereit stehen – Skywall, Blackwing Descent und Grim Batol – sondern auch alle, die danach noch erscheinen; zum Beispiel Sulfuron Spire. Damit orientieren sich die Entwickler wieder am Konzept der Erweiterung Burning Crusade: der Tier-6-Content setzte sich beispielsweise aus dem Schwarzen Tempel und den Kampf um Berg Hyjal zusammen. So kommt schon einmal rein optisch Abwechslung in den Raid-Alltag. Außerdem stehen weiterhin 18 Bosse zum Start von Cataclysm bereit – Monsterinstanzen wie Ulduar, Naxxramas und Eiskronenzitadelle gehören also vorerst der Vergangenheit an.

_Hier nachzulesen_
_
also wird so eine Instanz wie Ulduar, Naxxramas oder Eiskronenzitadelle etwas unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## WhiteSeb (16. Juli 2010)

Also:
Azshara steht vermutlich schon unter dem Einfluss einer der Götter.
ABER!
Viele sagen, da wäre EIN Gott im Brunnen gewesen, laut Buch wollten aber alle Götter da raus, daher sollte ein Portal geöffnet werden.
Das war das Portal, durch welches Sargeras treten sollte, jedoch wollten es dann die Götter nutzen.
Ging alles schief wie wir wissen.

Zu Deathwing:
Er steht keineswegs unter der Kontrolle der großen Alten.
Sie wollten ihn durch die Dämonenseele kontrollieren, aber statt dessen hat er sich ihnen wiedersetzt und wurde im Endeffekt verrückt.
Nun verfolgt er seine eigenen Pläne (Rache an seinen Geschwistern, Welt unterjochen und so).

Zu dem toten Gott bei der Meistergleve:
Die Meistergleve ist das Schwert Sargeras. Dieser hat den Gott nämlich getötet.

Ich denke ausserdem nicht, dass Azshara stärker sein soll als Deathwing, ich zweifle es sogar stark an.

Zu Yogg und C´thun:
Niemals haben wir (ein paar dahergelaufene Helden) uralte Götter getötet.
Warum erobern wir dann nicht gleich ganz Azeroth.
Die Anführer der Fraktionen werden unsre Leibeigenen und wir machen uns n schönes Leben.
SICHER NICH!

Warum im englischen Wiki nur 4 Götter stehn?
Vermutlich zählen die den toten nich mit.


Abschliessend muss ich sagen, dass ich hoffe, dass die nächsten Götter wieder ne Anlehnung an den Cthulhu-Mythos werden.
C´thun und Yogg Saron ham wa ja schon.
Wobei der neue (bei der Gleve) scheinbar Sothoth heist... was ja ne direkte übername von Yog-Sothoth is, von welchem wir aber durch Yogg Saron ne Anlehnung haben.


Ach ja, warum die Titanen die alten nicht getötet haben (bis auf einen durch Sageras):
Sie hätten es tun können, jedoch sind die großen Alten an Azeroth gekettet.
Würden sie sterben, würde Azeroth vernichtet.

Das war mein Beitrag zu dem Thema ^^


----------



## Dexter2000 (16. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ihr das bild vom alten gott im dunkelküste anguckt dann wisst ihr das dieses vieh genauso aussieht, 

es gibt Cthun,Yoggsaron,Manta, sogggoth auch sogarioth genannt, dann noch der in maelstrom aber keine ahnung wie der heißt.
Wenn ich falsch liege bitte korregiern


----------



## Threisch (16. Juli 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/wow/features/1696/Von-Drachen-Goettern-und-Titanen   Da wer doch noch etwas über die Geschichte lesen möchte



Einen alten Gott als Endboss.. naja.. Ich glaube das hat sich mal ^^ Glaube zwar auch das Deathwing so wie Illidan auftreten wird.


----------



## White_Sky (16. Juli 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ankündigung von Blizzard zu Raidinstanzen:
> 
> _Komfort ist das Zauberwort, wenn WoW-Entwickler auf Cataclysm angesprochen werden. Gegenüber den Machern der Sendung Xplay von G4TV.com erwähnt nun Lead Content Designer Cory Stockton, dass Raid-Instanzen in der dritten Erweiterung von World of Warcraft maximal sechs Bosse enthalten werden. Also nicht nur die drei Instanzen, die zum Start von Cataclysm bereit stehen – Skywall, Blackwing Descent und Grim Batol – sondern auch alle, die danach noch erscheinen; zum Beispiel Sulfuron Spire. Damit orientieren sich die Entwickler wieder am Konzept der Erweiterung Burning Crusade: der Tier-6-Content setzte sich beispielsweise aus dem Schwarzen Tempel und den Kampf um Berg Hyjal zusammen. So kommt schon einmal rein optisch Abwechslung in den Raid-Alltag. Außerdem stehen weiterhin 18 Bosse zum Start von Cataclysm bereit – Monsterinstanzen wie Ulduar, Naxxramas und Eiskronenzitadelle gehören also *vorerst* der Vergangenheit an.
> 
> ...



Okay...
und was kommt nach Sulfuron Spire? 6 Bosse in einer Ini ist eig. normal wenn sie schwer sind.


----------



## Aki†A (16. Juli 2010)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Ahoi liebe Buffies, wie der Titel schon sagt, bezweifel ich grade, dass Deathwing der Endboss von Cata sein wir!
> 
> Warum? Nunja, ich hab mir jetzt mehrere Videos hier bei Buffed angeguckt und habe daher die Theorie entwickelt, dass wohl wahrscheinlich die "Alten Götter" oder zumindestens einer von ihnen den Endboss von Cata darstellen wird. Etwas ähnliches hatten wir ja auch schon bei BC, wo Illidan zwar der Aufhänger, quasi das Gesicht der Erweiterung war, der End-Fight von BC dann allerdings der Kampf gegen Kil'Jaeden darstellte.



illidan war nur nicht der endboss, weil sich blizzard verschätzt hatte und wotlk nicht früh genug bringen konnte, so dass sie einen zusätzlichen patch bringen mussten ( wie jetzt 3.3.5) und damit auch neuen raidcontent... illidan war trozdem als endboss geplant


----------



## Draelia (16. Juli 2010)

Ich sag euch wie es läuft: Deatchwing ist der Endbos vom Initialcontent "Cataclysm", dann kommt der dritte alte Gott, den zumindest Elfen shconmal von einem Großen Schwert durchbort an der dunkelküste haben liegen sehn, und zu guter letzt wird das Licht der Lichter ihrer Herrschaft einfordern wollen. Azshara, Königin der Naga, so schön, dass Ihr Antlitz selbst die mächtigsten bezaubert.

Die Tante war schon vor 10.000 Jahren stark, und dürfte so nah am Maelstrom eher mehr gewonnen als verloren haben.


----------



## WhiteSeb (16. Juli 2010)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> <br /><img src="http://www.pegasus.de/fileadmin/images/cthulhu/CoC-0-Cthulhu.jpg" /><br />Wenn ihr das bild vom alten gott im dunkelküste anguckt dann wisst ihr das dieses vieh genauso aussieht, <br /><br />es gibt Cthun,Yoggsaron,Manta, sogggoth auch sogarioth genannt, dann noch der in maelstrom aber keine ahnung wie der heißt.<br />Wenn ich falsch liege bitte korregiern<br />



Ja, das wundert mich auch:
Obwohl C´thun an Cthulhu angelehnt ist sieht der bei der Dunkelküste (Sogoth) aus wie Cthulhu, wobei der Name halt eher zu Yog Sogoth passt.

Und woher nimmst du das mit MANTA??? oO


Ach ja, es wird auch vermutet, dass man in der WC3 Kampagne (Als Arthi mit Anub durch die höhlen rennt) auf nen alten Gott gestoßen ist.
Da is ja auch dieses eine Uralte Ding.
Das könnte was sein.


----------



## Monsterwarri (16. Juli 2010)

Nyto schrieb:


> 2 Der alten götter sind ja schon tot (C'Thun und Yogg-Saron), von daher bleibt nurnoch einer, da weiß ich allerdings nicht wie der heißt, aber engeblich ist der ja auch schon tot. Ich glaube, seine Leiche kann man in der Dunkelküste sehen, bei der Meistergleve



Es gibt nicht 3 alte Götter sondern 5!
Außerdem ist der Kadaver an der Meistergleve kein alter Gott sondern ein Vergessener, wer Warcraft 3 durchgezockt hat weiß was das ist.
Edit: Hier die Quelle: http://www.wowwiki.com/Forgotten_one


----------



## Kalle1978 (16. Juli 2010)

In WotLK ist der alte Gott nicht der Endboss, also kann in Cata ein Alter Gott ein Raidinstanzboss sein ohne der Endboss des Addons sein.


----------



## White_Sky (16. Juli 2010)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht 3 alte Götter sondern 5!
> Außerdem ist der Kadaver an der Meistergleve kein alter Gott sondern ein Vergessener, wer Warcraft 3 durchgezockt hat weiß was das ist.
> Edit: Hier die Quelle: http://www.wowwiki.com/Forgotten_one



Doch,
er heißt S... wie auch immer.
Du kannst es auf der Dunkelküstenbericht auf Buffed nachlesen.


----------



## KodiakderBär (16. Juli 2010)

ich vermute das er manta meint das schreckliche mosnter welches in tag des drachen erwähnt wird, angeblich aht krasus das vieh mit drei tropfen des tötlichsten aller gifte gekillt das er dem mosnter über nen bolzen ins fleisch geballert hat, genaueres erfährt man über manta nicht und soweit ich weis gibs auch sons nirgends eine erwähnung davon


----------



## Ziceeth (16. Juli 2010)

Soggoth heißt er.

MfG


----------



## Dexter2000 (16. Juli 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Ja, das wundert mich auch:
> Obwohl C´thun an Cthulhu angelehnt ist sieht der bei der Dunkelküste (Sogoth) aus wie Cthulhu, wobei der Name halt eher zu Yog Sogoth passt.
> 
> Und woher nimmst du das mit MANTA??? oO
> ...





Warum ich auf manta komme weil es trolltafeln gibt wo drauf steht des es ein Alten gott gibt namens Manta der wahrscheinlich unter der oberen hälfte von tirifsal lebt
und er ist ein Schlangekrake ist 10mal so groß wie Die drachen. und sein richtiger name weis ich jetzt auch net die troll nennen ihn Manta weil er aussieht wie ne schlange,
aber wenn ich falsch liege bitte korregiern


----------



## White_Sky (16. Juli 2010)

Ich hab immernoch eine Frage zu einen alten Gott ähnlichen Riesenwesen:
Wer ist Nespirah und welche Rasse gehört er an?


----------



## Naho (16. Juli 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Ach ja, es wird auch vermutet, dass man in der WC3 Kampagne (Als Arthi mit Anub durch die höhlen rennt) auf nen alten Gott gestoßen ist.
> Da is ja auch dieses eine Uralte Ding.
> Das könnte was sein.



das war yogg-saron


----------



## Sarvan (16. Juli 2010)

Ich meine, dass die Tiere an der Spitze der Entwicklung mitterweile nicht mehr sooo genau auf ihre Geschichten achten... einiges von dem was in wotlk zum Vorschein kam wie "Die Geheimnisse von Ulduar" war vorher noch nicht bekannt, es kommt sicher noch was neues hinzu.
MfG


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2010)

Sarvan schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass die Tiere an der Spitze der Entwicklung mitterweile nicht mehr sooo genau auf ihre Geschichten achten... einiges von dem was in wotlk zum Vorschein kam wie "Die Geheimnisse von Ulduar" war vorher noch nicht bekannt, es kommt sicher noch was neues hinzu.
> MfG



Soll sich aber wieder ändern...zu Cataclysm kommt Anfang Oktober die Vorgeschichte als Buch raus...xD Amazonlink


----------



## Chrizmastah (16. Juli 2010)

Ehhhm zwischenfrage??
Soweit ich weiß hatte man C´thun gar nicht getötet sondern nur das Auge C´thuns ?
Ich meine nur weil man mir ein Auge aussticht bin ich auch nicht Tot ;-)


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2010)

Chrizmastah schrieb:


> Ehhhm zwischenfrage??
> Soweit ich weiß hatte man C´thun gar nicht getötet sondern nur das Auge C´thuns ?
> Ich meine nur weil man mir ein Auge aussticht bin ich auch nicht Tot ;-)



Jop, das eh ich genauso, so wie ich das verstanden habe, haben wir dem nur ein Auge kaputtgemacht...eines seiner vielen.


----------



## Cybereule (16. Juli 2010)

Sargeras Schwert steckt bestimmt nicht im alten Gott an der Dunkelküste!




Sargeras Schwert ist ein abgebrochener Teil des Schwertes des Pantheons...als das Schwert merkte, wie wahnsinnig Sargeras war, zerbürstete es von selbst...den einen Teil benutzt er heute noch, der Zweite Teil des Schwertes ist unter Besitz vom neuen Champion des Pantheons....




Alte Götter sind aber nicht stärker als Sargeras oder das Pantheon... Man sagt, ein alter Gott war stärker als ein Titan, aber es gibt sehr viele Stärken unter den Titanen...die Titanen die im Kampf gegen die Götter kämpften und starben. waren schwächere...das Pantheon hat nicht gegen die alten Götter gekämpft, da sie es riskiert hätten, einen zu verlieren, wenn etwas schief läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Gleiche gilt für Sargeras!


----------



## Karass (16. Juli 2010)

Ich denke deathwing wird der endboss des addons und ich muss sagen ich denke auch das wow über level 100 gehen wird. Ich glaube Die naga queen bekommt ein eigenes Addon genauso wie die alten götter. dann kommt noch der smaragrüne traum und argus. Ich denke Blizzar plant noch viel für wow (hoffe es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Sie können noch so viel aus der Story machen.


----------



## Monsterwarri (16. Juli 2010)

Die Nagaqueen soll schon in diesem Addon das Zeitliche segnen, aber lassen wir uns überraschen ...


----------



## WhiteSeb (16. Juli 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Sargeras Schwert steckt bestimmt nicht im alten Gott an der Dunkelküste!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein nein nein, ich mein auch nich das Schwert.
Sargeras hat den Gott gekillt, als er noch bei Verstand war, das is ein altes Schwert oder sowas.



Und zu Manta auf den Trolltafeln:
Ich weis ja nich, was genau drauf steht, aber Trolle beten ja eigentlich schon andre Götter an.

Aber ich glaub auch, dass Blizz schon dabei bleibt, Anlehnungen an die "großen Alten" von Lovecraft zu schaffen.

Manta würde dann zwar schon zu "Ghatanothoa" passen, der auch "Ghanta" (ähnlich wie Manta) genannt wird.
Jedoch: Wenn Manta einen Schlangenkörper haben soll, passt das eher zu "Yig" passt, welcher einen Schlangenkörper haben soll.

Wobei es natürlich sein kann, dass Blizz anlehnungen schafft und die Körper tauscht, da C´thun auch weniger nach Cthulhu aussieht, eher schon der bei der Gleeve.
Aber Yogg Saron passt schon zu den Beschreibungen Yog Sothoth.


Aber wie gesagt:
Sind alles nur Vermutungen, die ICH anstelle.
Mir gefällt der Cthulhu-Mythos nunmal sehr gut und ich fänds halt toll, wenn Blizz noch weitere Einflüsse davon mit rein bringen würde.


----------



## Makamos (16. Juli 2010)

zu nem psot auf seite 1 C'thun und Yogg'saron sind nich tot Das war nur eins von C'thuns augen und eisn von Yogg'sarons Mäulerns die sind nciht tot die sind unter ganz azeroth


----------



## Monsterwarri (16. Juli 2010)

Wo steht das es nur Cthuns und Yoggis Auge war?
Es heißt der Alte Gott sei tot, da Cthun z.B so geschwächt war das man es mit einem Koma vergleichen könnte und daher konnte er auch getötet werden.


----------



## Heilschlampe (16. Juli 2010)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Falsch, in Dunkelküste liegt ein toter Gott, der von den Titanen besiegt wurde! Meistergleve oder so müsste die Gegend im Süden heißen, kannst ihn dir ja mal angucken!


Dieser alte Gott wurde von Sargeras getötet, es ist immerhin seine alte Waffe die in ihm steckt. BTW Sargeras war einst ein untergebener der Titanen.


----------



## Chrizmastah (16. Juli 2010)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Wo steht das es nur Cthuns und Yoggis Auge war?
> Es heißt der Alte Gott sei tot, da Cthun z.B so geschwächt war das man es mit einem Koma vergleichen könnte und daher konnte er auch getötet werden.



Ehm ? Classic WoW gezockt ?
Der Endboss war nur C´thuns Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (16. Juli 2010)

Chrizmastah schrieb:


> Ehm ? Classic WoW gezockt ?
> Der Endboss war nur C´thuns Auge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nachdem wir sein Auge zerstörten, haben wir danach doch sein Kopf angegriffen oda?


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2010)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Wo steht das es nur Cthuns und Yoggis Auge war?
> Es heißt der Alte Gott sei tot, da Cthun z.B so geschwächt war das man es mit einem Koma vergleichen könnte und daher konnte er auch getötet werden.



Wenn ich mich an die Story erinner' (ich kann mich auch irren) wie der tote Gott an der Dunkelküste getötet wurde, war da eine gewaltige Zerstörung nachher (drum sind da wohl auch so viele kleine Inseln vorgelagert) und als sie dies bemerkten wurde den Titanen klar, dass die alten Götter so tief mit Azeroth verbunden sind, dass die Welt unweigerlich zerstört werden würde, würden sie die Alten töten. Daraufhin haben sie beschlossen die alten Götter nur wegzusperren. Wenn wir also bereits 2 alte Götter getötet haben sollten, dann frag ich mich ernsthaft wo die Zerstörungen geblieben sind.


----------



## Lily:) (16. Juli 2010)

Zu Beginn der Zeit war auch Sageras ein edler Titan, der aber in seinem Kampf gegen die dunklen Mächte der Nathrezim und der Eredar seinen Glauben an das Gute verlor.

Wäre doch eines Tages auch ein hübsches Ende. Sargeras findet zu seinem guten Herzen wieder *träum*

Die Alten Götter sollten loretechnisch schon 4 sein, glaube ich. Immerhin sind es die Elementar"oberhäupter"- mehr als 4 gibt es davon nicht auf der Welt.

Zum Topic:
Ich denke schon, dass Deathwing der Endboss sein wird.
Die Entwickler behalten sich natürlich die Geschichte vor, sodass sie "spontan" weitergeführt werden kann, falls es zeitliche Engpässe in der Spieleentwicklung gibt.
Wir werden sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (16. Juli 2010)

Nun... du könntest durchaus Recht haben dass einer der Alten Götter der Endboss ist, das kann man aber auch schon laut der Story und der Lore vermuten, da Todesschwinge ja von den Alten Göttern in den Wahnsinn getrieben wurde. Kann also durchaus sein dass du Recht hast


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (16. Juli 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Also:
> [...]
> 
> Ich denke ausserdem nicht, dass Azshara stärker sein soll als Deathwing, ich zweifle es sogar stark an.
> ...



Wenn du die Bücher gelesen hast, dann weißt du, dass Aszhara sehr mächtig war/ist und sogar Archimonde und Kil'Jaeden respekt vor ihr hatten!


----------



## Tamîkus (16. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Dieser alte Gott wurde von Sargeras getötet, es ist immerhin seine alte Waffe die in ihm steckt. BTW Sargeras war einst ein untergebener der Titanen.



das ist net seine alte waffe die waffe von sargeras heist Gorshalach als das schwert in 2 hälften brach behielt sargeras eine die Gorribal hies und die andere hat der neue champion der titanen Aggramar der rächer und seine häfte des schwerts heist Taeshalach Aggramar sucht auch die andere hälfte des schwertes damit er es wieder in die ursprüngliche form bringen kan


----------



## Orgoron (16. Juli 2010)

kthxbye schrieb:


> Zur Überlegung des Threaderstellers:
> 
> War es nicht so, dass Blizzard garnicht von vorn herein geplant hatte, dass man am Ende von BC in SWP geht und Kil'Jeaden besiegen musste?
> Imo War das einfach eine Einlage, weil sie doch mehr Zeit für WotLk brauchten, und die überbrücken mussten (ähnlich wie jetzt Rubin Sanktum).
> ...



Kil`Jeaden wurde nicht besiegt es wurde nur verhindert das er sich mit einem Portal auf Azeroth manifestiert, wäre im das gelungen hätte er Azeroth warscheinlich in Sekunden (!) zerstört.

Todesschwinge war ja schon in Classic ne grosse Nummer und hat im Pechschwingenhort nur nen Handlanger geschickt (Nefarian).

Glaub nich das Blizz die Nummer nochmal durchzieht ^^


----------



## WhiteSeb (16. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Dieser alte Gott wurde von Sargeras getötet, es ist immerhin seine alte Waffe die in ihm steckt. BTW Sargeras war einst ein untergebener der Titanen.



Ähm... Sargeras WAR ein Titan.




White_Sky schrieb:


> Nachdem wir sein Auge zerstörten, haben wir danach doch sein Kopf angegriffen oda?



Nene, das warn 2 verschiedene^^




Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Wenn du die Bücher gelesen hast, dann weißt du, dass Aszhara sehr mächtig war/ist und sogar Archimonde und Kil'Jaeden respekt vor ihr hatten!



Klar weis ich das.
Trotzdem ist Deathwing wesentlich stärker.
Er nahm ja die Macht der Dämonenseele auf - und jetzt nicht schreien "Die wurd doch aber zerstört und die Aspekte ham ihre macht wieder bekommen" - deshalb benötigte er zunächst eine Plattenrüstung, um nicht zu platzen.
Diese platzte später ab, oder verschmolz mit ihm, what ever.
Auf jeden Fall bekam er die Macht der Dämonenseele und hatte diese dann aber auch noch, als er die Seele verlor, bzw sie irgendwann zerstört wurde.
(War vll. so ne Copy+Paste aktion ;P )
Zumindest wird in den Büchern keine Minderung seiner macht beschrieben.


----------



## White_Sky (16. Juli 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Klar weis ich das.
> Trotzdem ist Deathwing wesentlich stärker.
> Er nahm ja die Macht der Dämonenseele auf - und jetzt nicht schreien "Die wurd doch aber zerstört und die Aspekte ham ihre macht wieder bekommen" - deshalb benötigte er zunächst eine Plattenrüstung, um nicht zu platzen.
> Diese platzte später ab, oder verschmolz mit ihm, what ever.
> ...



Na und warum mindcontrollt er Alexstratza nicht?
Oder war das eine übertriebene Vorstellung?


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2010)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Wenn du die Bücher gelesen hast, dann weißt du, dass Aszhara sehr mächtig war/ist und sogar Archimonde und Kil'Jaeden respekt vor ihr hatten!



Mächtiger als Archimonde dachte, darum konnte er es nicht "über's Herz bringen" sie zu töten als er es plante, weil sie die Macht hatte andere zu "bezaubern" um in ihr wirklich das Licht der Lichter zu sehen...es bedeutet aber nicht, dass sie mächtiger ist als Archimonde zB...mächtiger als Deathwing wohl auch nicht, außer die Verwandlung zur Naga hätte sie ins unendliche potenziert.



White_Sky schrieb:


> Na und warum mindcontrollt er Alexstratza nicht?
> Oder war das eine übertriebene Vorstellung?



Weil er zwar einen Teil der Macht der Dämonenseele hat, nicht aber alles ihrer Macht bzw. haben die Drachen, die Teile ihrer Essenzen in die Scheibe legten, diese wieder zurückerhalten.


----------



## WhiteSeb (16. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Na und warum mindcontrollt er Alexstratza nicht?
> Oder war das eine übertriebene Vorstellung?




Warum sollte er sie Mindcontrollen?
Er kanns nich.
Er kann zwar Leute beeinflussen (siehe "Tag des Drachen") aber nicht ganzlich übernehmen.
Ausserdem denke ich auch, dass er das bei Alexsraza nicht kann, da sie seine Schwester ist oder sowas in die Richtung.

Und was hat das alles überhaupt damit zu tun? ^^


----------



## Monsterwarri (16. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Dieser alte Gott wurde von Sargeras getötet, es ist immerhin seine alte Waffe die in ihm steckt. BTW Sargeras war einst ein untergebener der Titanen.



Hab mich gerade informiert.
Das ist nicht Sargeras Schwert sondern Kronns. Kronn war ein Steingigant wie z.b Archavon.
Es wurden 20Steingiganten die zu den Titanen gehörten ausgesandt um "Soggoth den Schleimigen" zu vernichten, 19 starben dabei bis Kronn sein Schwert in dessen Schädel rammte.
Btw: Soggoth wird in Cata übrigens wieder vom Schattenhammerklan ausgegraben, die verehren ja die alten Götter.


----------



## White_Sky (16. Juli 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Warum sollte er sie Mindcontrollen?
> Er kanns nich.
> Er kann zwar Leute beeinflussen (siehe "Tag des Drachen") aber nicht ganzlich übernehmen.
> Ausserdem denke ich auch, dass er das bei Alexsraza nicht kann, da sie seine Schwester ist oder sowas in die Richtung.
> ...



Ka. der Drachenmalklan verwendete doch die Dämonenseele um Alexstrasza als Gebärmaschine zu missbrauchen oder?

Todesschwinge hätte vll. weitere Interesse an Alexstraszas Eier für weitere Experimente.


----------



## WhiteSeb (16. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ka. der Drachenmalklan verwendete doch die Dämonenseele um Alexstrasza als Gebärmaschine zu missbrauchen oder?
> 
> Todesschwinge hätte vll. weitere Interesse an Alexstraszas Eier für weitere Experimente.




Das waren die Orcs, die das gemacht haben.
Mit der Seele konnten sie (und Deathwing auch) die andren Aspekte unterdrücken, weil teile ihrer Macht darin waren.
Also nur die Kraft entziehen oder peinigen, aber Mindcontrollen ging mit der Seele nich direkt.

Die Seele wurde aber längst zerstört.


----------



## White_Sky (16. Juli 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Das waren die Orcs, die das gemacht haben.
> Mit der Seele konnten sie (und Deathwing auch) die andren Aspekte unterdrücken, weil teile ihrer Macht darin waren.
> 
> Die Seele wurde aber längst zerstört.



Jay nur leider hat Todesschwinge nie seine Macht hinzugegeben.
Und wenn sie die anderen Aspekte unterdrücken konnten, warum haben sie dann die nicht auch als Gebärmaschinen missbraucht?!

Todesschwinge hat es aber geschafft Alexstraszas Eier zu stehlen und daraus kamen jetzt die Zwielichtdrachen.
Das bedeutet, dass die Zwielichtdrachen ja Alexstratzas Jungen sind O.o!


----------



## Heilschlampe (16. Juli 2010)

Dann habe ich was verwechselt, ich bin gerade am nachforschen! Google ist schon was tolles. Sargeras war ein Bronze Titan. :-) und C'thun und Yogg Saron sind auch nicht verstorben.


----------



## White_Sky (16. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Dann habe ich was verwechselt, ich bin gerade am nachforschen! Google ist schon was tolles. Sargeras war ein Bronze Titan. :-) und *C'thun* und Yogg Saron sind auch nicht verstorben.



Doch C'thun ist tot. Das hat Blizzard in einen Comic erwähnt.


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Und wenn sie die anderen Aspekte unterdrücken konnten, warum haben sie dann die nicht auch als Gebärmaschinen missbraucht?!



Weil der Drachenmalklan nur Alexstrasza gefangen nehmen konnten, der zweite weibliche Drachenaspekt Ysera (denn die anderen legen keine Eier als Männchen) wäre wohl auch für die Orcs im smaragdgrünen Traum unerreichbar gewesen.


----------



## White_Sky (16. Juli 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Weil der Drachenmalklan nur Alexstrasza gefangen nehmen konnten, der zweite weibliche Drachenaspekt Ysera (denn die anderen legen keine Eier als Männchen) wäre wohl auch für die Orcs im smaragdgrünen Traum unerreichbar gewesen.



Aha
Je weiter man von der Drachenseele ist, desto weniger Kontrolle hat man von der?

PS: Die Männchen haben doch ein 'Haupt-Weibchen' das Eier legt?

PPS: Aber hat Krasus und Rhonin nicht die 4 Aspekte versammelt um Alexstrasza überhaupt zu retten? Da hätte man es schaffen können.


----------



## Heilschlampe (16. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Doch C'thun ist tot. Das hat Blizzard in einen Comic erwähnt.


Es steht überall das es das Auge von C'thun war, Yogg Saron ist ja auch unter ganz Nordend verteilt ( angeblich ), und wir sollen nur ein Teil von ihm besiegt haben.


----------



## White_Sky (16. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Es steht überall das es das Auge von C'thun war, Yogg Saron ist ja auch unter ganz Nordend verteilt ( angeblich ), und wir sollen nur ein Teil von ihm besiegt haben.



Kopf?
Bei Yoggi auf jeden fall.


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Aha
> Je weiter man von der Drachenseele ist, desto weniger Kontrolle hat man von der?



Ne das ist nicht das problem...eher, dass die Dämonenseele in der Nähe des zu "bekämpfenden" Objekts sein muss


----------



## White_Sky (16. Juli 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ne das ist nicht das problem...eher, dass die Dämonenseele in der Nähe des zu "bekämpfenmden" Objekts sein muss



Die 3 restlichen Aspekte waren doch in Grim'batol um Alexstrasza zu retten, wenn ich nicht falsch liege, oder?


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Die 3 restlichen Aspekte waren doch in Grim'batol um Alexstrasza zu retten, wenn ich nicht falsch liege, oder?



Die Dämonenseele wurde in einer letzten Schlacht von zwergischen Widerstandskämpfern unter Führung des Magiers Rhonin und der Hochelfe Veeresa Windläufer (jaja Sylvannas Schwester) und den anderen Drachenaspekten gegen die Orcs des Drachemalklans und auch Deathwing zerstört...


----------



## White_Sky (16. Juli 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Die Dämonenseele wurde in einer letzten Schlacht von zwergischen Widerstandskämpfern unter Führung des Magiers Rhonin und der Nachtelfe Veeresa Windläufer (jaja Sylvannas Schwester) um eben die Dämonenseele zerstört...



Ahso.. dann hab ich da was völlig falsch verstanden. Danke für Aufklärung.
PS: Veeresa Windläufer ist eine Hochelfe.


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ahso..
> PS: Veeresa Windläufer ist eine Hochelfe.



Du bist ja genau xD...aber ja stimmt wohl...im Schnellgetippe untergegangen...*lol*


----------



## NightCreat (16. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube nicht das wir es mit einem alten Gott in Cata zu tun bekommen, kenne mich zwar keineswegs mit der Geschichte aus, aber warum sollte Blizzard nun immer wieder Einzelteile von Alten Göttern zu uns die Welt schicken?


----------



## Bitorez (16. Juli 2010)

Es gibt ja bekannterweise 4 Uralte Götter. Diese wurden von den Titanen eingesperrt weil Azeroth zerstört werden würde wenn diese Sterben (man bedenke: Wir haben bereits 2 von 4 getötet, sinnvoll oder? ).
Aber Insgesamt sind schon 3 von 4 Göttern "tot" siehe Meistergleve in Dunkelküste. (Der wurde übrigens nicht von den Titanen gekillt sondern vom Kollabierenden Brunnen der Ewigkeit).

Nun zum Thema: Ich find die Idee eigentlich sehr logisch aber bis jetzt können wir ja nur spekulieren. Was ich persönlich eigentlich gut finde, wo wäre denn sonst die freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astherian (16. Juli 2010)

Also wenn im westlichen Gebiet von Tirisfal wirklich ein alter Gott ist, dann frag ich mich warum auf der neuen Karte von Tirisfal an genau der Stelle auf einmal Gebirge ist? Ist das dann halt eine der Auswirkungen von Todesschwinges Ausbruch und da ist kein alter Gott und die Elfen wurden wegen was anderem wahnsinnig?


----------



## Traklar (16. Juli 2010)

Ich könnte mir auch gut eine andere Möglichkeit vorstellen, weiß nicht, ob die hier schon stand, zu faul zum lesen^^.

Blizzard könnte wieder mit einen Patch 4.x. einen alten Gott einfügen, den alten Gott, der Todesschwinge verrückt gemacht hat. Die könnten dann die Story so drehen, dass Alextrazsa glaubt, wenn man den alten Gott nicht nur in seiner oberirdischen physischen Form tötet, sondern ihn vielleicht auch in psychischer Ebene vernichtet (aber seinen Körper zum Erhalt Azeroths leben lässt (so wie in echt z.B. Menschen die vom Hirn her tot sind aber nicht körperlich)). Dadurch würde man sozusagen Deathwing dann im Finalen Fight nicht besiegen müssen, sondern ihn einfach auf 1% oder so runterkloppen müssen. Dadurch würde auch der Aspekt der Erde gerettet werden, den ich denke, er darf nicht sterben.


----------



## Draelia (16. Juli 2010)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Ah, endlich mal ein Post zu meinem Topic ^^
> 
> Is halt wie gesagt nur eine Vermutung, weil halt die Dinge die ich aufgezählt hab, die Gesichtslosen, die Naga, der Schattenhammerklan für die alten Götter spricht! Zumal Deathwing ja quasi auch nur ein Diener eben jener ist!


 Stimmt halt so aber nicht ganz, hab ich aber auch erst so gelesen. Was sie gesagt haben war, dass mit dem Release-Candidate keine Nagaqueen da sein wird, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass sie später nich nachgeschoben werden kann. Und dabei sein wird sie ganz sicher. Wann hätte man sonst die Chance, wenn nicht indem man sie in ihrer Hauptstadt besucht?


----------



## Lily:) (16. Juli 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir auch gut eine andere Möglichkeit vorstellen, weiß nicht, ob die hier schon stand, zu faul zum lesen^^.
> 
> Blizzard könnte wieder mit einen Patch 4.x. einen alten Gott einfügen, den alten Gott, der Todesschwinge verrückt gemacht hat. Die könnten dann die Story so drehen, dass Alextrazsa glaubt, wenn man den alten Gott nicht nur in seiner oberirdischen physischen Form tötet, sondern ihn vielleicht auch in psychischer Ebene vernichtet (aber seinen Körper zum Erhalt Azeroths leben lässt (so wie in echt z.B. Menschen die vom Hirn her tot sind aber nicht körperlich)). Dadurch würde man sozusagen Deathwing dann im Finalen Fight nicht besiegen müssen, sondern ihn einfach auf 1% oder so runterkloppen müssen. Dadurch würde auch der Aspekt der Erde gerettet werden, den ich denke, er darf nicht sterben.



Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke, desto logischer klingt mir diese Richtung....*weitergrübeln geh*


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke, desto logischer klingt mir diese Richtung....*weitergrübeln geh*



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...im Buch der Ahnen 3. Band ist Deathwing am Ende so verrückt, dass er meint ALLE wären gegen ihn, auch die Stimmen der alten Götter in seinem Kopf...also ich denke für Deathwing gibt es keine Heilung mehr, denn er wurde zwar beeinflusst von den Alten, aber mit dem Verlust der Dämonenseele ist er endgültig komplett ducrh den Wind, er wird aber auch nicht mehr von irgendwas beeinflusst.


----------



## Lichfritzer (16. Juli 2010)

Es gibt(/gab) 5 alte Götter in Azeroth

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Meistergleve in Dunkelküste wurde von Sageras(ist ein/war Titan) getötet. Sageras Schwert steckt immer noch in Meistergleve. Dadurch das Sageras Meistergleve getötet hat wurde er Böse und gründete die Brennende Legion.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]C´tun ist angeblich tot. Aber nur weil das Auge tot ist ist nicht gleich der Gott tot. C´tun ist/war unter dem südlichem Teil Kalimdors.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Yogg-Saron ist/war unter fast gesamt Nordend. Genauer unter dem diesem zerstörtem Weltenbaum. Da wir aber auf seinem Hirn rumgeklopt haben sollte er tot sein.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ein anderer Gott müsste unter Tirisfal sein.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Noch ein anderer irgendwo unter den 80% von Azeroth die versunken sind.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Dies sind eigentlich nur die 5 mächtigsten alten Götter.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Den Rest konnten die Titanen in den Wirbelnden Nether verbannen.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Es ist aber auch möglich das es mehr alte Götter unter Azeroth gibt. Es ist möglich das einer oder mehrere bei der Explosions Kalimdors(so hies der Kontint damals) getötet wurde/n.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]PS: Das heißt übrigens das die alten Götter auch für alles was Sageras gemacht hat verantwortlich sind.[/font]


----------



## Nexarius (16. Juli 2010)

Darf ich mal fragen, wo ihr alle diese super genauen Infos über die Alten Götter, Titanen etc. her habt - aus dem wow-wiki? ( Gibts das auch auf Deutsch? )


Ich finde es sehr sehr schade, wenn es keine Instanzen mehr wie Ulduar gibt. Ulduar war für mich die schönste, abwechslungsreichste und interessanteste Instanz in ganz WoW ( an 2. Stelle wäre AQ und dann BT bzw. Karazhan ). Es ist doch viel schöner ( meiner Meinung nach ) wenn man eine einzige Instanz intensiv und toll durchspielt, was bringen mir da so tolle Instanzen wie Obsi und RS? Die finde ich so grottenschlecht, das ist doch kein Raid das ist Zeitverschwendung, die 30 Minuten opfern und piff paff puff super wie haben eine Raidinstanz gecleart - gääääähn.

Was ich mir erhoffe sind Questreihen in Schlachtzügen mit epischen Belohnungen, die JEDER annehmen & machen kann, und die nicht erst durch irgendwelche Drop Items mit einer 0,01% Dropchance freigeschalter werden müssen.


Ja wenn Azshara ein eigenes Addon bekäme, fände ich das super! Lady Vashj war bereits Endboss einer Schlachtzugsinstanz und das war NUR die Zofe bzw. Untergebene von Azshara - wie mächtig ist dann bitte das ehemals schönste Wesen Azeroths?


Naja Malygos ist ja anscheinend auch tot, sprich entbehrlich. Wieso sollte es Neltharion nicht sein?


Und mal ne Frage: Die Eier die Deathwing mit in die Scherbenwelt genommen hat, daraus sind doch Netherdrachen und keine Zwielichdrachen geworden, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## LordAzrael (16. Juli 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen, wo ihr alle diese super genauen Infos über die Alten Götter, Titanen etc. her habt - aus dem wow-wiki? ( Gibts das auch auf Deutsch? )
> 
> 
> Ich finde es sehr sehr schade, wenn es keine Instanzen mehr wie Ulduar gibt. Ulduar war für mich die schönste, abwechslungsreichste und interessanteste Instanz in ganz WoW ( an 2. Stelle wäre AQ und dann BT bzw. Karazhan ). Es ist doch viel schöner ( meiner Meinung nach ) wenn man eine einzige Instanz intensiv und toll durchspielt, was bringen mir da so tolle Instanzen wie Obsi und RS? Die finde ich so grottenschlecht, das ist doch kein Raid das ist Zeitverschwendung, die 30 Minuten opfern und piff paff puff super wie haben eine Raidinstanz gecleart - gääääähn.
> ...


http://forscherliga....wiki/Hauptseite
Da hab ich meine Infos her is die deutsche WOW Wiki^^

Zu den Alten Göttern wenn ihr euch schonmal gefragt habt wo die namen herkommen, naja sie alle kommen aus H.P. Lovecrafts Necronomicon
http://de.wikipedia....ki/Necronomicon
Dort hießen die alten Götter
Yog-Sothoth - Yogg-Saron^^
Cthulhu - C`Thun
Auch die Welt Azeroth haben sie daher Azathoth
Und die letzen 3 werden wohl eine ableitung aus diesen hier sein
Nyarlathotep, Shub-Niggurath, Tsathoggua

Das hab ich durch Zufall mal entdeckt als ich mich auf Wikipedia durch ein paar old school Horrorfilme gewühlt hab^^
 Was mich interessiert ist ob wirklich alle Energie aus der Dämonenseele geweicht ist, wie ich Blizz kenne wurde aus der Dämonenseele ein neuer Drache geschaffen(Anführer des ewigen Drachenschwarms) und teilweise alle Fähigkeiten der Aspekte besitzt, natürlich begrenzt bis sie... 
natürlich sterben, wir haben Malygos gekillt nun hat die Dämonenseele seine Macht, das selbe mit Illidan und den anderen Toten die der Dämonenseele ihre Energie gaben^^


----------



## White_Sky (16. Juli 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Und mal ne Frage: Die Eier die Deathwing mit in die Scherbenwelt genommen hat, daraus sind doch Netherdrachen und keine Zwielichdrachen geworden, oder täusche ich mich?



Netherdrachen


----------



## White_Sky (16. Juli 2010)

LordAzrael schrieb:


> Das hab ich durch Zufall mal entdeckt als ich mich auf Wikipedia durch ein paar old school Horrorfilme gewühlt hab^^
> Was mich interessiert ist ob wirklich alle Energie aus der Dämonenseele geweicht ist, wie ich Blizz kenne wurde aus der Dämonenseele ein neuer Drache geschaffen(Anführer des ewigen Drachenschwarms) und teilweise alle Fähigkeiten der Aspekte besitzt, natürlich begrenzt bis sie...
> natürlich sterben, wir haben Malygos gekillt nun hat die Dämonenseele seine Macht, das selbe mit Illidan und den anderen Toten die der Dämonenseele ihre Energie gaben^^



Quelle?


----------



## LordAzrael (16. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Quelle?



Meinst du mit Quelle, das ich mir nun irgendwo en Iterview aus dem Arsch reißen soll, wo die Blizz Game Designer sagen das sie Teile vom Cthulhu-Mythos verwendet haben (Wie tausende vor ihnen), muss ich dich Leider enttäuschen. Es ist halt nur ne gewaltige Ähnlichkeit.

Falls du aber mit Quelle die Dämonenseele gemeint hast, ich habe nur eine Vermutung angestellt, ich würde es jedenfalls so machen wenn ich Blizzard wäre


----------



## White_Sky (16. Juli 2010)

LordAzrael schrieb:


> Meinst du mit Quelle, das ich mir nun irgendwo en Iterview aus dem Arsch reißen soll, wo die Blizz Game Designer sagen das sie Teile vom Cthulhu-Mythos verwendet haben (Wie tausende vor ihnen), muss ich dich Leider enttäuschen. Es ist halt nur ne gewaltige Ähnlichkeit.
> 
> *Falls du aber mit Quelle die Dämonenseele gemeint hast, ich habe nur eine Vermutung angestellt, ich würde es jedenfalls so machen wenn ich Blizzard wäre*



Eine Vermutung?
Ahso ok..


----------



## Nexarius (16. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Netherdrachen





Okay dann hatte ich recht, einige Seiten vorher wurde nämlich das andere behauptet. Danke


Und danke für die Infos mit dem Wiki, muss ich mir mal durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würde sich doch WoW nur mehr der Lore anpassen als den Spielern ... WoW 2 wäre toll :-D


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen, wo ihr alle diese super genauen Infos über die Alten Götter, Titanen etc. her habt - aus dem wow-wiki? ( Gibts das auch auf Deutsch? )
> 
> 
> Ich finde es sehr sehr schade, wenn es keine Instanzen mehr wie Ulduar gibt. Ulduar war für mich die schönste, abwechslungsreichste und interessanteste Instanz in ganz WoW ( an 2. Stelle wäre AQ und dann BT bzw. Karazhan ). Es ist doch viel schöner ( meiner Meinung nach ) wenn man eine einzige Instanz intensiv und toll durchspielt, was bringen mir da so tolle Instanzen wie Obsi und RS? Die finde ich so grottenschlecht, das ist doch kein Raid das ist Zeitverschwendung, die 30 Minuten opfern und piff paff puff super wie haben eine Raidinstanz gecleart - gääääähn.



Begründung dazu: es fühlt sich einfach nicht so toll an, jede Woche aufs neue die selbe Instanz 2-3 Mal pro ID aufsuchen zu müssen...besser ist es jeden abend eine andere Insatnz von innen sehen zu können..und sie sollen ja nicht so werden wie Obsi...sondern wie die alten Instanzen wie zB Gruul etc.


----------



## Schiimon (16. Juli 2010)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Warum? Nunja, ich hab mir jetzt mehrere Videos hier bei Buffed angeguckt und habe daher die Theorie entwickelt, dass wohl wahrscheinlich die "Alten Götter" oder zumindestens einer von ihnen den Endboss von Cata darstellen wird. Etwas ähnliches hatten wir ja auch schon bei BC, wo Illidan zwar der Aufhänger, quasi das Gesicht der Erweiterung war, der End-Fight von BC dann allerdings der Kampf gegen Kil'Jaeden darstellte.



Die alten Götter waren NIE Endbosse einer Erweiterung:
-Classic: Kel'Thuzad -> Geißel, C'thun war "nur" der Endboss von AQ
-BC: Kil'Jaeden -> Brennende Legion, kein alter Gott
-Wotlk: Lichking -> Geißel, Yogg-Saron war nur der Endboss von Ulduar, dass mit PdK und ICC in ein Schattendasein gerutscht ist


----------



## Nexarius (16. Juli 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Begründung dazu: es fühlt sich einfach nicht so toll an, jede Woche aufs neue die selbe Instanz 2-3 Mal pro ID aufsuchen zu müssen...besser ist es jeden abend eine andere Insatnz von innen sehen zu können..und sie sollen ja nicht so werden wie Obsi...sondern wie die alten Instanzen wie zB Gruul etc.





Gruul war ja auch ausgesprochen langwierig :-D

Sollen sie doch einfach 2 oder 3 Bosse optional machen und dann passt die Sache... die neuen Instanzen wären dann von der Länge in etwa her wie Schlangenschrein nehme ich an, oder? Ich meine Ulduar kann man auch relativ gut und zügig durchmachen wenn da nicht so extrem viel Trash drin wäre. Ich erinner mich quasi an keine Raidinstanz mit derart wenigen Bossen bis auf die oben genannte ... Sonnenbrunnenplateu / Zul Aman  käme noch dazu, aber dann? Sorry vielleicht brennt mir auch nur grad die momentane Hitze die Erinnerungs-Synapsen durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (16. Juli 2010)

Schiimon schrieb:


> Die alten Götter waren NIE Endbosse einer Erweiterung:
> -Classic: Kel'Thuzad -> Geißel, C'thun war "nur" der Endboss von AQ
> -BC: Kil'Jaeden -> Brennende Legion, kein alter Gott
> -Wotlk: Lichking -> Geißel, Yogg-Saron war nur der Endboss von Ulduar, dass mit PdK und ICC in ein Schattendasein gerutscht ist



Das is mir klar, dass die alten Götter keine Endbosse der bisherigen Erweiterungen darstellten und das Kil'Jaeden kein Gott ist, is mir auch klar, mir geht es halt um die Tatsache, dass Neben Deathwing auch Aszhara ihre Finger im Spiel hat, die Gesichtslosen vermehrt auftauchen und dann noch der Schattenhammerklan! All diese Figuren dienen den alten Göttern, von daher reifte halt bei mir der Gedanke, dass halt diesmal einer oder mehrere von ihnen "ÄHNLICH" wie in BC den eigentlichen Endboss darstellen und nicht Deathwing! Deatwhing wäre dann so ein Boss wie Illidan, zwar das Gesicht der Erweiterung, aber nicht der richtige Endboss.


----------



## Isaya (16. Juli 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Also Königin Azshara wäre natürlich was - die ist unglaublich mächtig, wenn sie Lady Vashj als Endboss in einem Raid hingestellt haben müsste Azshara schon lange sowas wie Kil'Jaeden oder Arthas sein ( sprich Endboss eines Addons ).



Die wird so eingebildet in den Büchern dargestellt... Denkst du ernsthaft, dass die sich bei sowas die Hände schmutzig machen will?


----------



## Nexarius (16. Juli 2010)

Isaya schrieb:


> Die wird so eingebildet in den Büchern dargestellt... Denkst du ernsthaft, dass die sich bei sowas die Hände schmutzig machen will?



Ja, das stimmt. Im Buch ist sie ziemlich und verzogen, wie eine Königin eben. Ich denke aber dass Azshara noch eine tragende Rolle spielen wird - wer weiß, vielleicht will sie ja die Nachtelfen auslöschen, weil sie es nicht ertragen kann, dass sie ein Naga ist und ihre unglaubliche Schönheit verloren hat... das alles werden wir hoffentlich noch sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin ein Azshara Fan, ich find sie ist einfach nur erhaben was ihre Stellung angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (16. Juli 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. Im Buch ist sie ziemlich und verzogen, wie eine Königin eben. Ich denke aber dass Azshara noch eine tragende Rolle spielen wird - wer weiß, vielleicht will sie ja die Nachtelfen auslöschen, weil sie es nicht ertragen kann, dass sie ein Naga ist und ihre unglaubliche Schönheit verloren hat... das alles werden wir hoffentlich noch sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe mal gehört, dass die Naga Azeroth überschwemmen wollten, indem sie das Wasser aus den Zangarmarschen auspumpten und am Northend auch irgent etwas anstellten.


----------



## likoria (16. Juli 2010)

```

```
Achja so zu deinem Spoiler...wer einen Beta Key und schon da war..das sieht ganz danach aus als sind Archäologen da am Werk(vielleicht gibts da irgendwann mal einen Epic-Quest wenn man den Beruf hat)

Ich hab noch irgendwo ein Foto davon...ich edite das soblad ich es gefunden habe...und wenn ich den Spoiler Knopf gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragó82 (16. Juli 2010)

Übrigens kommt C´thun mit Cata wieder der ist ja mittlerweile mit Cho-Gall verschmolzen und sieht so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaven (16. Juli 2010)

klein-B schrieb:


> Nicht ganz wir haben lediglich die Physiche Form zerlegt ,der Geist der alten Götter lebt weiter und baut sich einen neuen Körper oder nimmt sich einfach einen der schon exestiert z.B. C'thun sitzt jetzt in Cho'gall.


Ernsthaft? Ist Cho' gall nicht nen Oger? - Also mir hat C' thun's ursprüngliche Form in AQ echt besser gefallen... nen Oger verbinde ich nicht unbedingt mit Göttlichkeit :>


korrigier mich wenn ich da falsch liege ;>




/Edit: Danke @ Dragó82 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragó82 (16. Juli 2010)

Übrigens grade noch gelesen :



> Cho'gall apparently survived his encounter with Med'an and will be a final boss of the Grim Batol raid instance named Bastion of Twilight.



Grade mal über die Raid gelsen das es da ein Algalon ähnlichen Hard Mode Extra Boss geben soll .

Ich tippe ja mal auf einen "neun" Alten Gott bzw auf C´thun in reinform


----------



## Keksemacher (16. Juli 2010)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Übrigens grade noch gelesen :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und was macht einen C'Thun in "Reinform" jetzt stärker?
C'Thunder wurde für tot gehalten und das nicht ohne Grund.
Nach seinem Kampf gegen einen Titanen,war er so schwer verwundet das er sozusagen ins Koma gefallen ist und sich über tausende Jahre regnerierte.
Jedoch ist er immernoch ein Schatten seiner selbst und wird in seiner "Reinform" wohl doch um einiges schwächer sein als Deathwing.


----------



## Nexarius (16. Juli 2010)

Wurde Cho'Gall nicht von Khadgar getötet? Hatte da sowas in Erinnerung...


Ich hab noch was zu Azshara gefunden ( Quelle: http://www.wowwiki.com/Queen_Azshara )

*Azshara is the greatest mortal mage ever to live. In fact she may no longer be mortal.*
*
*
*Und jetzt kommts: Mannoroth discovered, to his chagrin, that Azshara was far more powerful than he, and that only Archimonde and Sargeras could've matched her
*
Wenn Azshara mal als Raidboss dran ist, dann hoffe ich nur als Endboss eines Addons. Was niedrigeres hätte sie definitiv NICHT verdient...
*
*
Das Bild wie Azshara aussieht finde ich grässlich - wieso muss man eine solche Schönheit ( was sie einmal war ) in so eine Naga-Gestalt pressen? Da wäre sicher mehr drin gewesen...


----------



## Keksemacher (16. Juli 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> *Azshara is the greatest mortal mage ever to live. In fact she may no longer be mortal.*
> *
> *
> *Und jetzt kommts: Mannoroth discovered, to his chagrin, that Azshara was far more powerful than he, and that only Archimonde and Sargeras could've matched her
> *



Jetzt muss man mal gucken was auf Azeroth da mit halten kann.
Die Drei aufjedenfall,Alexstraza,Deathwing und die anderen Aspekte vielleicht auch noch,sonst vielleicht noch Chogall/Medan,aber sonst gibt es wohl kaum einen der stärker ist als Azshara,daher finde ich könnte sie sousagen die Rolle des Illidan in cataclysm einnehmen,diedes vorletzten "Endbosses" des Addons.


----------



## Braamséry (16. Juli 2010)

Nyto schrieb:


> 2 Der alten götter sind ja schon tot (C'Thun und Yogg-Saron), von daher bleibt nurnoch einer, da weiß ich allerdings nicht wie der heißt, aber engeblich ist der ja auch schon tot. Ich glaube, seine Leiche kann man in der Dunkelküste sehen, bei der Meistergleve



Es gibt noch 2 verbliebene, weil:

- einer tot rumliegen soll in der Dunkelküste, was durch die Waffe Sargeras' mit der er den Gott tötete auch zu sein scheint
- es 5 alte Götter gab und wir nur 2 kennen
- C'thun allem Anschein nach als tot gehandelt wurde als die Rede von 3 alten Göttern war

Das sind Sachen, die so kaum zu ändern sind.


----------



## Dragó82 (16. Juli 2010)

Die Azshara die jetzt bei der Q kommt ist nur ein Place Holder das gleiche model hate bis zum letzten Build auch der Erste Boss der unterwasser ini das wurde nun geupdatet . Azshara bekommt sicher ein ganz besonderes Naga Skin


----------



## oOSpeX (17. Juli 2010)

Glaubt ihr wirklich das sie Deathwing derartig pushen und dann ist er nicht mal der Endboss?Oo...Deathwing ist das Gesicht dieser Erweiterung, genau wie Arthas das von Wotlk ist...Ich bezweifle stark das sie einen anderen Endboss einbauen werden als DW.


----------



## Folkthing (17. Juli 2010)

@ oOSpeX

und illidan war das gesicht von bc

oh warte mal der war gar ned der endboss


----------



## Bergerdos (17. Juli 2010)

Folkthing schrieb:


> und illidan war das gesicht von bc
> 
> oh warte mal der war gar ned der endboss



Doch, Illidan war der Endboss.
Die Insel mit den beiden Instanzen wurde nur als Lückenfüller eingeschoben um die Wartezeit auf WotLK zu verkürzen, dass der Endboss der nachgeschobeben Instanz schwerer war als Illidan ist nicht wirklich das schlagende Argument.


----------



## Nexarius (17. Juli 2010)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Jetzt muss man mal gucken was auf Azeroth da mit halten kann.
> Die Drei aufjedenfall,Alexstraza,Deathwing und die anderen Aspekte vielleicht auch noch,sonst vielleicht noch Chogall/Medan,aber sonst gibt es wohl kaum einen der stärker ist als Azshara,daher finde ich könnte sie sousagen die Rolle des Illidan in cataclysm einnehmen,diedes vorletzten "Endbosses" des Addons.





Ich weiß nicht, ich glaube nicht das Cho'Gall oder Medan ( Medan kannte ich bis gestern nicht - ist es hilfreich wenn man die WoW Comics liest? Bin eigentlich nicht soooo der Comic Fan... und gibts das Zeug auch auf Deutsch? ) Azshara auch nur annähernd das Wasser reichen könnten. Ich bezweifle seit der Aussage bezüglich Sargeras auch, dass sie den Aspekten unterlegen wäre. Vielleicht könnte sie sie nicht  besiegen, aber ich glaube auch dass Azshara nicht von den Aspekten besiegt werden könnte, außer alle zusammen kriegen mal den Drachenarsch hoch und unternehmen etwas.

Wer weiß, vielleicht tötet Azshara auch Deathwing durch irgendeinen Pakt mit einem alten Gott oder sowas und übernimmt dann die Führung in der Riege der Endgegner - die Nachtelfen möchte sie ja gerne vernichten, da sie ja die Schuld an ihrem Zustand tragen.


----------



## Derulu (17. Juli 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ich glaube nicht das Cho'Gall oder Medan ( Medan kannte ich bis gestern nicht - ist es hilfreich wenn man die WoW Comics liest? Bin eigentlich nicht soooo der Comic Fan... und gibts das Zeug auch auf Deutsch? ) Azshara auch nur annähernd das Wasser reichen könnten. Ich bezweifle seit der Aussage bezüglich Sargeras auch, dass sie den Aspekten unterlegen wäre. Vielleicht könnte sie sie nicht besiegen, aber ich glaube auch dass Azshara nicht von den Aspekten besiegt werden könnte, außer alle zusammen kriegen mal den Drachenarsch hoch und unternehmen etwas.
> 
> Wer weiß, vielleicht tötet Azshara auch Deathwing durch irgendeinen Pakt mit einem alten Gott oder sowas und übernimmt dann die Führung in der Riege der Endgegner - die Nachtelfen möchte sie ja gerne vernichten, da sie ja die Schuld an ihrem Zustand tragen.



Also die Schuld an ihrem Zustand trägt sie ganz alleine...sie wollte eine "gereinigte" Welt, sie wollte Sargeras in die Welt holen, sie wollte Sargeras zu ihrem "Gemahl" nehmen und schlußendlich ist sie freiwillig den Pakt mit den alten Göttern eingegangen die sie vor dem Tod bewahrt haben und sie in eine Naga verwandelt haben...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Dass sie den Aspekten überlegen ist, bezweifel ich weiterhin, ihre Macht zu Zeiten als Königin der nachelfen war eher "erotischer" Natur, sie hat ihre Zauberkraft eigentlich immer nur dazu eingesetzt die anderen von ihrer Schönheit und Weisheit zu überzeugen, die magische Drecksarbeit hat sie stets den Hochgeborenen überlassen. Wenn sie sich als Naga nicht um 180° gewendet hat, dann ist sie sicher noch genauso


----------



## Nexarius (17. Juli 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Also die Schuld an ihrem Zustand trägt sie ganz alleine...sie wollte eine "gereinigte" Welt, sie wollte Sargeras in die Welt holen, sie wollte Sargeras zu ihrem "Gemahl" nehmen und schlußendlich ist sie freiwillig den Pakt mit den alten Göttern eingegangen die sie vor dem Tod bewahrt haben und sie in eine Naga verwandelt haben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ja, das stimmt aber nicht. Sie war die stärkste Magierin ihrer Zeit - nichts konnte ihr damals an Macht das Wasser reichen ( Problem hierbei ist, dass sie sich nicht selbst die Finger schmutzig gemacht hat ). Und momentan ist Azshara das mächtigste magische sterbliche Wesen - falls sie nach den tausenden von Jahren als Naga immer noch sterblich ist.

Ebenso steht auf der Wiki Seite, dass sie die Nachtelfen für ihr Schicksal verantwortlich macht und sie da irgendetwas plant - ich weiß dass die Nachtelfen nicht die Schuld daran tragen, aber Azshara sieht das so und wie gesagt, will anscheinend einen Teil ihrer ehemaligen Untergebenen tilgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragó82 (17. Juli 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ich glaube nicht das Cho'Gall oder Medan ( Medan kannte ich bis gestern nicht - ist es hilfreich wenn man die WoW Comics liest? Bin eigentlich nicht soooo der Comic Fan... und gibts das Zeug auch auf Deutsch? ) Azshara auch nur annähernd das Wasser reichen könnten. Ich bezweifle seit der Aussage bezüglich Sargeras auch, dass sie den Aspekten unterlegen wäre. Vielleicht könnte sie sie nicht  besiegen, aber ich glaube auch dass Azshara nicht von den Aspekten besiegt werden könnte, außer alle zusammen kriegen mal den Drachenarsch hoch und unternehmen etwas.
> 
> Wer weiß, vielleicht tötet Azshara auch Deathwing durch irgendeinen Pakt mit einem alten Gott oder sowas und übernimmt dann die Führung in der Riege der Endgegner - die Nachtelfen möchte sie ja gerne vernichten, da sie ja die Schuld an ihrem Zustand tragen.



Cho´gall ist einer der Mächtigsten Hexer des Wow Universums und das schon bevor er mit C´thun verschmolzen ist nun ist er um viles mächtiger und Med´an ist Medivs sohn und aktueller Wächter von Trisfall. Cho´gall ist sicher nicht stärker als Azashara  aber Med´an könnte es werden wen er den mal erwachsen wird.

Wie stark Azshara wirklich ist wissen wir aber auch nicht den wirklich in Aktion ist sie ja schon lange nicht getreten.


----------



## Kersyl (17. Juli 2010)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Laut dem neuen Bericht hier bei Buffed heißt der Gott in der Meistergleve Soggoth und soll vom Schattenhammerklan "wiederbelebt" werden, was für mich bedeutet, dass er auf jeden TOT ist, sonst wäre eine Wiederbelebung nicht grade sinnvoll oder? ^^



Jo...ABER!

Die schattenhammer wissen ja nicht das nur der Körper im A... ist...Der Geist lebt ja ewig weiter, und sie werden evtl. Seinen Körper wieder erwecken^^


----------



## Nexarius (17. Juli 2010)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Cho´gall ist einer der Mächtigsten Hexer des Wow Universums und das schon bevor er mit C´thun verschmolzen ist nun ist er um viles mächtiger und Med´an ist Medivs sohn und aktueller Wächter von Trisfall. Cho´gall ist sicher nicht stärker als Azashara  aber Med´an könnte es werden wen er den mal erwachsen wird.
> 
> Wie stark Azshara wirklich ist wissen wir aber auch nicht den wirklich in Aktion ist sie ja schon lange nicht getreten.






Ja, wie gesagt ich kenne den ganzen Kram aus den Comics nicht und informiere mich halt über das WoW Wiki. Wer Cho'Gall ist weiß ich, von dieser seltsamen Verschmelzung wusste ich aber bis gestern auch garnichts...


----------



## Kindgenius (17. Juli 2010)

Achja übrigens...

Dieser "Alter Gott" bei der Meistergleve ist kein alter Gott. Das ist nur ein Vergessener/Gesichtsloser (selbe Rasse), der mal eben schnell von irgendjemandem gekillt wurde. Aufgrund seiner Größe scheint er halt sehr mächtig gewesen zu sein.

Wer nicht weiß, was ein Vergessener ist, der sollte nach Ahn Kahet gehen. Da werden dann (hoffentlich) auch so einige Aha-effekte kommen.


----------



## Derulu (17. Juli 2010)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Wie stark Azshara wirklich ist wissen wir aber auch nicht den wirklich in Aktion ist sie ja schon lange nicht getreten.



eher: noch nie..außer um ihre Umgebung zu "verzaubern"!*lol*


----------



## DaScAn (17. Juli 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Man tötet doch immer zuerst die Diener und dann den Herren. Also wär es logischer wenn Deathwing, obwohl er das "Bildchen aufm Cover" ist nicht der Endboss ist. Blizzard bringt das vllt. sogar Storymäßig direkt rein, dass Deathwing am Ende besiegt wird und sagt: "haha, das bringt euch garnichts, ich habe den Alten Gott [Name] schon beschworen" (das war sein geheimer plan) und dann muss man den Alten Gott killen/besiegen und wenn Blizzard Lust hat wird Deathwing dadurch vom Einfluss befreit und wieder der liebe Neltharion und sagt: "Schaut mal, meine Nagas haben Malygos gefunden, der lebt sogar noch". Und alle Drachenaspekte sind wieder glücklich vereint.



Gott wie ixh diese "Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen" scheiße hasse.
Bleibt mal realistisch ey -.-


----------



## INDICUS (17. Juli 2010)

Also ich glaub nicht das Die Naga Königin Endboss wird.Wieso? Weil Todesschwinge im DIENSTE der alten Götter (die noch verbleibenden wie die Steinmutter etc. ) steht.Könnte mir gut vorstellen das wir Todesschwingwe töten müssen und dann kommen die alten götter selbst heraus und gegen die müssma dann auch kämpfen.Das ist halt meine Vorstellung.Es könnte aber auch sein das wir im laufe von Cata die Naga Königin umkloppen müssen aber sie wird nicht endboss sonst würd das Addon iwas mit Maelstrom heißen.

LG:INDICUS


----------



## Nexarius (17. Juli 2010)

INDICUS schrieb:


> Also ich glaub nicht das Die Naga Königin Endboss wird.Wieso? Weil Todesschwinge im DIENSTE der alten Götter (die noch verbleibenden wie die Steinmutter etc. ) steht.Könnte mir gut vorstellen das wir Todesschwingwe töten müssen und dann kommen die alten götter selbst heraus und gegen die müssma dann auch kämpfen.Das ist halt meine Vorstellung.Es könnte aber auch sein das wir im laufe von Cata die Naga Königin umkloppen müssen aber sie wird nicht endboss sonst würd das Addon iwas mit Maelstrom heißen.
> 
> LG:INDICUS





Azshara steht, bzw. es wird vermutet, auch unter dem Einfluss von alten Göttern. Insofern wäre diese These negiert :-)


----------



## Derulu (17. Juli 2010)

INDICUS schrieb:


> Also ich glaub nicht das Die Naga Königin Endboss wird.Wieso? Weil Todesschwinge im DIENSTE der alten Götter (die noch verbleibenden wie die Steinmutter etc. ) steht.Könnte mir gut vorstellen das wir Todesschwingwe töten müssen und dann kommen die alten götter selbst heraus und gegen die müssma dann auch kämpfen.Das ist halt meine Vorstellung.Es könnte aber auch sein das wir im laufe von Cata die Naga Königin umkloppen müssen aber sie wird nicht endboss sonst würd das Addon iwas mit Maelstrom heißen.
> 
> LG:INDICUS



Tut er eben nicht mehr...nachdem ihm die Dämonenseele entwendet wurde, wurde er so paranoid, dass er selbst den Stimmen in seinem Kopf (den alten Götten/dem alten Gott) mißtraute und nicht mehr auf sie hörte und ihren Plan mit der Öffnung des Portals für Sargeras, unwissentlich durchkreuzte, indem er nämlich trotz heftiger Gegenwehr der "Scheibe" und den Befehlen der Stimmen in seinem Kopf, dies nicht zu tun, die Dämonenscheibe an sich riss und so ihre magische "Hilfe" für das Portal unterbrochen wurde.


----------



## DaScAn (17. Juli 2010)

Und zum Threath.
WAS ist hierdran eigentlich der Spoiler?
Es wird hier nichts Offizielles verraten sondern bereits seit 8 seiten nur vermutungen und wünsche angestellt.


----------



## DaScAn (17. Juli 2010)

Hier noch einmal die Reihenfolge der Bosse

-Classic: Kel'Thuzad, C'thun war "nur" der Endboss von AQ welches VOR Naxxramas erschien (Ruinen von AQ [20] und tempel von AQ [40])
-BC: Illidan, Kil'Jaeden war nur ein Lückenfüller der Nachgeschoben wurde.
-Wotlk: Lichking, Yogg-Saron war nur der Endboss von Ulduar, Rubinsanktum wurde auch nur nachgeschoben damit wir "etwas" mehr spaß haben. Und dennoch ist Halion nicht der Enboss obwohl es als letztes kam.


----------



## Orgoron (17. Juli 2010)

Folkthing schrieb:


> @ oOSpeX
> 
> und illidan war das gesicht von bc
> 
> oh warte mal der war gar ned der endboss



Doch Illidan war der Endboss, beim kampf gegen Kil´Jeaden ging es nur darum zu verhindern das er sich mit einem Portal nach Azeroth "beamt" ein gewisser Kunstgriff von Blizz muss man schon sagen aber Kil´Jeaden ist noch putzmunter und im Sunwell wurde nur das Portal zerstört.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (17. Juli 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Und zum Threath.
> WAS ist hierdran eigentlich der Spoiler?
> Es wird hier nichts Offizielles verraten sondern bereits seit 8 seiten nur vermutungen und wünsche angestellt.



Der SPOILER is, dass es Leute gibt, die sich beabsichtigt NICHTS über die kommende Storyline angucken, weil sie das alles später im Spiel selbst erleben wollen! Da dieser Thread auf Vermutungen aufgebaut ist, die ich durch die neuen Fakten aus der Beta habe, dachte ich mir, dass ich das durch ein Spoiler kennzeichne, um halt diese Leute zu warnen!

Wenn ich hier über die Story vom letzten Harry Potter Teil auspacke, dann wäre das doch ziemlich doof für die, die auf den Film warten oder noch nicht so weit sind bei den Büchern!


----------



## Selidia (17. Juli 2010)

Folkthing schrieb:


> @ oOSpeX
> 
> und illidan war das gesicht von bc
> 
> oh warte mal der war gar ned der endboss




Hey und KilJaeden war eigentlich nur so ein überbrückungsboss, wurde schon öfters gesagt aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hauptsache große klappe

bzw Arthas ist auch nicht "der Endboss" wenn man jetzt an Halion denkt...


----------



## Astherian (17. Juli 2010)

Wo kann man das eigentlich nachlesen dass C'Thun mit Cho'Gall verschmolzen ist?


----------



## Keksemacher (17. Juli 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ich glaube nicht das Cho'Gall oder Medan ( Medan kannte ich bis gestern nicht - ist es hilfreich wenn man die WoW Comics liest? Bin eigentlich nicht soooo der Comic Fan... und gibts das Zeug auch auf Deutsch? ) Azshara auch nur annähernd das Wasser reichen könnten. Ich bezweifle seit der Aussage bezüglich Sargeras auch, dass sie den Aspekten unterlegen wäre. Vielleicht könnte sie sie nicht besiegen, aber ich glaube auch dass Azshara nicht von den Aspekten besiegt werden könnte, außer alle zusammen kriegen mal den Drachenarsch hoch und unternehmen etwas.
> 
> Wer weiß, vielleicht tötet Azshara auch Deathwing durch irgendeinen Pakt mit einem alten Gott oder sowas und übernimmt dann die Führung in der Riege der Endgegner - die Nachtelfen möchte sie ja gerne vernichten, da sie ja die Schuld an ihrem Zustand tragen.



Medan bin ich mir sicher,ist stärker als Azshara.
Er besitzt alle magischen Kräfte,sei es nun Natur,Heiliges Licht noch sonst was.
Dazu ist er eben extrem mächtig.

Die Aspekte sind mit die mächtigsten Wesen von Azeroth und sollten es mit Azshara aufnehmen können.

In Mannoroths Aussage sollte man auch nicht zu viel hinein interpretieren,wenn er sagt das sie mächtiger ist als er.
Das Archimonde und Sargeras die einzigsten sind die sie besiegen könnten stellt er sich nur vor,jedoch war Sargeras Plan doch durch das Portal zu kommen und danach erstmal die NAchtelfen auszulöschen,da wäre dann wohl auch Azshara umgekommen.

Man sollte Azshara nicht als zu stark darstellen,denn sie bekommt vielleicht die Macht von den alten Göttern aber auch die sind nicht allmächtig.


----------



## Nexarius (18. Juli 2010)

Azshara war bereits bevor sie unter dem Einfluss der alten Götter stand der mächtigste sterbliche Magier ihrer Zeit - jetzt ist sie vielleicht nicht mal mehr sterblich und war tausende von Jahren verschollen und evlt. auch unter dem heftigeren Einfluss von anderen magischen Wesen.


Ich kenne Me'dan nicht wirklicht, aber er ist doch eine Art Jugendlicher. Und sorry, Azshara ist was weiß ich zwanzigtausend Jahre alt - ich bin mir sicher, dass hinter Azshara wesentlich mehr steckt, aber das werden wir ja sehen :-)


In WoW sind die Aspekte gar nichts - die können nichts, zumindest werden sie so dargestellt - was sicherlich falsch ist.


Wenn Azshara auf den Plan tritt, dann kracht es und zwar gewaltig. Und ich weiß nicht, wer sich ihr in den Weg stellen sollte.


----------



## White_Sky (18. Juli 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Azshara war bereits bevor sie unter dem Einfluss der alten Götter stand der mächtigste sterbliche Magier ihrer Zeit - jetzt ist sie vielleicht nicht mal mehr sterblich und war tausende von Jahren verschollen und evlt. auch unter dem heftigeren Einfluss von anderen magischen Wesen.
> 
> 
> Ich kenne Me'dan nicht wirklicht, aber er ist doch eine Art Jugendlicher. Und sorry, Azshara ist was weiß ich zwanzigtausend Jahre alt - ich bin mir sicher, dass hinter Azshara wesentlich mehr steckt, aber das werden wir ja sehen :-)
> ...



Hoffentlich ist Azshara mächtiger, als dieser Bastard Me'dan. Die Aspekte sind in WoW wirklich die größten Versager. Die Drachen sind alle nutzlos für uns, im Gegenteil! Sie sind gefählich und passen schon lange nicht mehr (ok nur ein wenig) auf ihre Aufgabe auf..


----------



## Nexarius (18. Juli 2010)

@ White_Sky

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das alles Ironie ist oder ob du es ernst meinst >.<


Wieso ist Me'dan ein Bastard? Weil er ein Kind eines Menschen und eines Orcs ist? :-D


----------



## White_Sky (18. Juli 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> @ White_Sky
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das alles Ironie ist oder ob du es ernst meinst >.<
> 
> ...



Bastard = Mischling
Me'dan ist virtel Draenei, virtel Orc und Halb Mensch.

Wo sind wir hier bitteschön? In Genenlaboren?!


----------



## Nexarius (18. Juli 2010)

Ich wusste nicht genau was er ist, habe nur gelesen, dass seine Mutter Garona und sein Vater Medivh sind.


Wo die Draenei Komponente her kommt, weiß ich nicht lol^^ Garona ist ja auch nur ein Halborc, aber ich dachte Orc & Mensch...


----------



## White_Sky (18. Juli 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht genau was er ist, habe nur gelesen, dass seine Mutter Garona und sein Vater Medivh sind.
> 
> 
> Wo die Draenei Komponente her kommt, weiß ich nicht lol^^ Garona ist ja auch nur ein Halborc, aber ich dachte Orc & Mensch...



Garona = Halb Draenei und Halb Orc
Medivh = Mensch

Dümmste Idee von Knaak oder wer auch immer die erfunden hat..


----------



## Nexarius (18. Juli 2010)

Oh dann hab ich das aus dem Buch falsch in Erinnerung... dachte da stand, dass Garona halb Mensch und halb Orc ist - aber halb Draenei und halb Orc? Das ist ja Wahnsinn, wer sich da gefunden hat und vor allem paaren kann - lol ...


Und wann hatte Medivh bitte etwas mit Garona?! Das stand aber dann auch nur in diesen doofen Comics oder wo steht das? -.-


----------



## White_Sky (18. Juli 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Oh dann hab ich das aus dem Buch falsch in Erinnerung... dachte da stand, dass Garona halb Mensch und halb Orc ist - aber halb Draenei und halb Orc? Das ist ja Wahnsinn, wer sich da gefunden hat und vor allem paaren kann - lol ...
> 
> 
> Und wann hatte Medivh bitte etwas mit Garona?! Das stand aber dann auch nur in diesen doofen Comics oder wo steht das? -.-



Draenei wurden vergewaltigt und ich scheue noch mehr die Naaru ab. DANKE MAN!!!! und ich fange an sie wieder zu flamen, aber das ist nicht das Thema.
Steht auf Wowwiki.
Blizzard hat auch bestätigt, dass die Garona geändert haben. Weiß aber nicht mehr wo.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (18. Juli 2010)

ich hab nen mac bei mir ist das X oben links... danke fürs spoiler ich war total verwirrt und wusste nicht was ich tun soll dann hab ich einfach weiter gelesen =O


----------



## Nexarius (18. Juli 2010)

Ohje... die haben Garona geändert - na super, die ändern einfach mal ne Figur. Wieso ist Medivh dann kein Nachtelf und Lothar kein Gnom? haha...


danke für die Infos : )


----------



## Ukmâsmú (18. Juli 2010)

hmjo die diskussion ist ja ganz spannend aber ich glaub auch nicht das Deathwing unbedingt der endboss sein muss bzw. ist er nicht der letzte raid. zB is zur zeit Halion der letzte raid, wird aber acuh von den entwicklern nicht als Endboss von wotlk bezeichnet. 

ein alten gott halte ich auch am wahrscheinlichsten das der mal wieder auftaucht, als endboss.... schwer zu sagen. was ich aber nciht glaube ist das aszahra endboss von cata wird. Die wird zwar stark sein aber wahrscheinlcih den ulduar platz von cata einnehmen.

noch zu dem einen der gemeint hat das die silithidenbauten vom körper von c'thun kommen... ähm nein tun sie net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkollum (18. Juli 2010)

also ich glaube das es zwa ein gott geben wird aber nicht als endgegner von cata sondern wie ulduar Yogg-Saron.


----------



## White_Sky (18. Juli 2010)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> noch zu dem einen der gemeint hat das die silithidenbauten vom körper von c'thun kommen... ähm nein tun sie net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch aber nur die in Tanaris, Un'goro Krater, Feralas und Sillithus. Dort wo diese Stacheln aus der Erde rausgucken. Kommen von C'thun.


----------



## ødan (18. Juli 2010)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Falsch, in Dunkelküste liegt ein toter Gott, der von den Titanen besiegt wurde! Meistergleve oder so müsste die Gegend im Süden heißen, kannst ihn dir ja mal angucken!



Das ist nur n' ziemlich mächtiger Gesichtsloser gewesen namens Soggoth the Slitherer (frei übersetzt: der Glitschige?!)

Gibt ne ganze Questreihe um den rum.


----------



## Xartoss (18. Juli 2010)

bin der meinung, es heist zurückgekehrt ... muss ja nich heisen , wird geötet ^^




ausserdem will blizz 1000% noch 2-3 addons rausbringen ... im Diablo style ... LVL 99 wir kommen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (18. Juli 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Das ist nur n' ziemlich mächtiger Gesichtsloser gewesen namens Soggoth the Slitherer (frei übersetzt: der Glitschige?!)
> 
> Gibt ne ganze Questreihe um den rum.



Nein es ist ein alter Gott, schau dir den Dunkelküstenbericht auf Buffed an.


----------



## ødan (18. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Nein es ist ein alter Gott, schau dir den Dunkelküstenbericht auf Buffed an.



warum sollte ich das tun, wenn ich die quest gemacht habe? xD

Btw, da ja hier irgendwoe angezweifelt wird warum Med'an Wächter von Tirisfall werden sollte:

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist er Magier, Paladin und Schamane in einem oder sowas. *achselzuck*


----------



## Shelung (18. Juli 2010)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Ahoi liebe Buffies, wie der Titel schon sagt, bezweifel ich grade, dass Deathwing der Endboss von Cata sein wir!
> 
> Öhm genau das wird er aber.
> 
> ...



Nein deathwing ist der Endgegner. Nachdem er am ende vom Tag des drachen geflohen wird er deswegen nicht aufgeben.
Aber genau genommen sollten uns die aspekte elfen ihn zu töten da wir nicht mal durch die adamantium platten durch könnten und wenn wir ihn berühren wirds schmerzhaft.
Aus dem Buch: Der einzige vor dem Deathwing angst hat (bezieht sich auf nidere völker) ist Medivh. Er ist der einzige zauberer der genung macht hat das selbst deathwing ihn nicht freweiliig bekämpfen möchte.   

Das bezog sich aber auf niedere Völker und nicht auf die Drachen.  Es wunderte mich schon das wir mal eben malygos die magie persönlich erledigt haben auf ein paar drachen.
Immerhin ist er nachdem die scheibe zerstört worden ist und Rhonin die kräfte zurück gelenkt hat Malygos genauso stark wie deathwing.


Wie man sieht ist es nicht wunderlich wenn der 5 man boss Ein gott wäre. Der Raid sargeras und der endraid sind die Titanen.

Als happy event darf man danach noch alleine die komplette egion auslöschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesime (18. Juli 2010)

Nun...wenn man sich etwas in der Vergangenheit von WoW umschaut,auch mal über den Tellerrand,dann wird man sehr schnell feststellen dass besonders im Hinblick auf den Content längst nicht alles so gelaufen ist wie ursprünglich geplant.Nehmen wir das Classic Naxxramas.Das war so nicht geplant,wurde aber implementiert um die Wartezeit von AQ bis zu BC nochmal mit neuem Content zu überbrücken.Allerdings war Naxx so gut gelungen das ich nicht an dem Gedanken vorbei komme man werkelte aus einem anderen Grund bereits länger daran.<br>Ähnlich,um nicht zu sagen fast genauso,war es mit Sunwell zu BC Zeiten.Da zwar Illidan der eigentliche Endgegner dieses Addons war aber die Wartezeit bis zu WotLK zu lang,wurde auch hier nochmal Content nachgeschoben.
Auch heute mit WotLK haben wir bereits 2 "Lückenfüller" nur das man es einem davon(PDK) diesmal deutlich anmerkt.Der andere Lückenfüller ist das Rubinsanktum.

Kurz gesagt..Deathwing ist der Endgegner von Cataclysm.Was allerdings noch Alles an Content kommt und in welchem Zeitabstand das wissen die Jungs von Blizz sicher selbst noch nicht genau.
Wenn die Vergangenheit Eines bewiesen hat dann dass der Endboss eines Addons nicht zwangsläufig auch der Letzte und Schwerste Boss sein muss.<br><br>


----------



## DaScAn (18. Juli 2010)

Ellesime schrieb:


> Nun...wenn man sich etwas in der Vergangenheit von WoW umschaut,auch mal über den Tellerrand,dann wird man sehr schnell feststellen dass besonders im Hinblick auf den Content längst nicht alles so gelaufen ist wie ursprünglich geplant.Nehmen wir das Classic Naxxramas.Das war so nicht geplant,wurde aber implementiert um die Wartezeit von AQ bis zu BC nochmal mit neuem Content zu überbrücken.
> Ähnlich,um nicht zu sagen fast genauso,war es mit Sunwell zu BC Zeiten.Da zwar Illidan der eigentliche Endgegner dieses Addons war aber die Wartezeit bis zu WotLK zu lang,wurde auch hier nochmal Content nachgeschoben.
> Auch heute mit WotLK haben wir bereits 2 "Lückenfüller" nur das man es einem davon(PDK) diesmal deutlich anmerkt.Der andere Lückenfüller ist das Rubinsanktum.
> 
> ...



/Sign

Superbeitrag. Ich denke es gibt hierzu nichts mehr zu sagen


----------



## White_Sky (18. Juli 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> /Sign
> 
> Superbeitrag. Ich denke es gibt hierzu nichts mehr zu sagen



Für was sollte der Sonnenbrunnenplateau eig. vorher geplant sein?


----------



## Lichfritzer (18. Juli 2010)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Die Azshara die jetzt bei der Q kommt ist nur ein Place Holder das gleiche model hate bis zum letzten Build auch der Erste Boss der unterwasser ini das wurde nun geupdatet . Azshara bekommt sicher ein ganz besonderes Naga Skin



Warum gibt es eigentlich ein Model? Das würde keinen Sinn ergeben wenn sie nicht in Cata vorkommt.


----------



## DaScAn (18. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Für was sollte der Sonnenbrunnenplateau eig. vorher geplant sein?



Zeitschinden.
Überbrückung. Mehr war es nicht.

WotLK war noch nicht fertig und die Leute hatten BT und Hijal satt. Also schob Blizz Sunwell nach....


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (18. Juli 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Zeitschinden.
> Überbrückung. Mehr war es nicht.
> 
> WotLK war noch nicht fertig und die Leute hatten BT und Hijal satt. Also schob Blizz Sunwell nach....



Respekt, wenn doch nur alle Lückenfüller so toll wären wie Sunwell damals ^^ Da haben die Dailys noch richtig Spaß gemacht und Tdm is bis Heute zusammen mit Bsf eine meiner Lieblingsinis.


----------



## Murinus (18. Juli 2010)

Wir tötten einfach alles was uns vor die flinte läuft gibt ja alles loot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (18. Juli 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Das ist nur n' ziemlich mächtiger Gesichtsloser gewesen namens Soggoth the Slitherer (frei übersetzt: der Glitschige?!)
> 
> Gibt ne ganze Questreihe um den rum.



Das ist nicht "nur" ein mächtiger Gesichtloser > 
Das ist Soggoth hat aber auch ein anderen namen 
(man errinnere sich an Cthulu = Cthun das gleiche ist bei Soggoth auch aber welcher Name er hat kp) 
 > ein alter Gott (_Soggoth_ der _Schleimige_")

Würde von Kroon einem Steinwächter getötet (waren 20 die auf Soggot los gingen und nur Kroon überlebte und ramte sein Schwert in Soggoths Kopf)


Und der Schattenhammerkultistenclan probiert jetzt den Körper freizulegen um vll iwie ihn wiederzubeleben oder sonst was machen (man weiss ja das die so n Fabel für Götter haben :O)


----------



## White_Sky (18. Juli 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Zeitschinden.
> Überbrückung. Mehr war es nicht.
> 
> WotLK war noch nicht fertig und die Leute hatten BT und Hijal satt. Also schob Blizz Sunwell nach....



Ich meine eigentlich, was aus dem Sonnenbrunnenplateau entstehen würde, wenn es KEIN Lückenfüller gewesen wäre


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (18. Juli 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cthulhu-Mythos



Man beachtet jetzt z.b 

2.1 Die Großen Alten
2.1.1 Azathoth
2.1.2 Cthulhu
2.1.3 Ghatanothoa
2.1.4 Hastur
2.1.5 Nyarlathotep
2.1.6 Shub-Niggurath
2.1.7 Tsathoggua
2.1.8 Yig
2.1.9 Yog-Sothoth

Azathoth = Azeroth evtl ?
Cthulu = Cthun ?


----------



## ødan (18. Juli 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Das ist nicht "nur" ein mächtiger Gesichtloser >
> Das ist Soggoth hat aber auch ein anderen namen
> (man errinnere sich an Cthulu = Cthun das gleiche ist bei Soggoth auch aber welcher Name er hat kp)
> > ein alter Gott (_Soggoth_ der _Schleimige_")
> ...



In der gesamten Questreihe wird nicht ein einziges mal erwähnt, dass es ein alter Gott ist, davon abgesehen, hat er einen Humanoiden Körper (zumindest das was freigelegt ist, sieht ansatzweise humanoid aus) Er hat ein Gesicht mit einem Rüssel und sein Avatar ist ebenfalls ein Gesichtsloser. -> Er IST ein Gesichtsloser

Und nur, weil es 20 Steinwächte (was im Vergleich zu dem Aufwand für die anderen Göttern iwi n bisschen wenig is) gebraucht hat, ist er noch lange kein Gott.

Achja und im Twillight Hochland gibts btw genau den gleichen Leichnam nochmal, nur mit nem anderen Schwert im Kopf (vermutlich die zwei Teile von Sargeras Uber-Schwert)

&#8364;: Achja und im Darkshore Bericht auf Buffed wird er Konstrukt der alten Götter genannt. Also wer auch immer da vorhin iwas von Verweis auf Alten Gott im Darkshore Bericht meinte hat gelogen oder einfach unrecht.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (18. Juli 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> In der gesamten Questreihe wird nicht ein einziges mal erwähnt, dass es ein alter Gott ist, davon abgesehen, hat er einen Humanoiden Körper (zumindest das was freigelegt ist, sieht ansatzweise humanoid aus) Er hat ein Gesicht mit einem Rüssel und sein Avatar ist ebenfalls ein Gesichtsloser. -> Er IST ein Gesichtsloser
> 
> Und nur, weil es 20 Steinwächte (was im Vergleich zu dem Aufwand für die anderen Göttern iwi n bisschen wenig is) gebraucht hat, ist er noch lange kein Gott.
> 
> ...



Dunkelküstenbericht schauen, Bücher lesen und man weiss das es eine Gottheit ist.

5 Götter gibts:

C'thun
Yogg-Saron
Unter Tirisfal ist einer
Und zwei sind noch nicht bekannt (vll Manta weil die Trolle haben Schrifttafeln da geht es um Manta eine Gottheit :O)

Und das Schwert ist nicht Sargeras Schwert > das war Pantheons Schwert das Sargeras hatte und das ist in 2teile gebrochen. (Ein Teil hat der neue Champion und die andere Hälfte besitzt noch Sargeras)

Aber das an dem Vieh in Dunkelküste war Kroons schwert.
Und nicht die Masse der Angreifer zählt sondern wie gezielt der Angriff ist > Kroon hat ja Sotoh oder Soggot oder wie er heißt mit einem Schwert hieb in den Kopf besiegt.
Das gleiche Spiel war auch bei Mannoroth so er wurde mit einem Hieb getötet obwohl der Angreifer eigntl unterlegen war.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Malzbier09 schrieb:


> 1. Loken ist / war nie ein Titan
> 2. Algalon ist keine aktuelle Bedrohung da wir ihn davon überzeugt haben dass wir gut sind.



Loken ist ein Titan! Wie sollte er sonst aus stein sein? Er ist kein Riese, kein Irderner,kein Eisenwesen... Also was bleibt Titan!


----------



## Jemorail (19. Juli 2010)

Shac schrieb:


> Also das es noch alte Götter gibt ist ja unschwer zu erkennen(Gesichtslose im Unterseegebiet, Tentakeln im Schattenhochland). Man sollte bedenken wie groß die Alten Götter werden können. Yogg Sarons Leib reichte ja schon fast über ganz Northend. Ich habe auch die starke Vermutung das die Schwarmbauten von AQ der Körper C`Thuns darstellten.
> 
> Was hier eher stört ist das die Alten Götter als mächtig dargestellt werden aber nicht als die gewaltige Bedrohung die sie eigentlich darstellen sollten. Wir haben schon 2 von denen auf der Liste abgehakt obwohl man mit ner Armee Titanen anrücken musste um sie zu verbannen. Aber ich würde es auch begrüßen wenn der Abschluss ein alter Gott wird.
> 
> ...




Naja, die alten Götter SIND mächtig, das, was wir besiegt haben, ist nur ein kleiner Teil, der gesamten Macht (so, als wenn wir nur ein Fingernagel abgerissen hätten, dadurch würde ja auch kein Mensch sterben ;D)  wir hätten nie einen Gott besiegt, der einen höheren "Wirtstadium" (kA wie ich das sonst nennen soll) besiegen können.
Das mit den Schwarmbauten halte ich für etwas unlogisch, denn die Aqir sind schon tausende Jahre alt und guck dir mal die RL-Insekten an (Bienen fallen mir atm nur ein und irgendsolche Insekten aus Australien), die haben auch Bauten, aber die haben die selber erbaut und sind nicht von Menschen oder gar anderen Tieren, als die der eigenen Rasse entstanden.
Yogg und C´Thun sind von daher auf jeden Fall noch am Leben (btw. weiß jemand, wo sich Cho´gall atm befindet? wäre cool, wenn mir jemand per PM antworten würde, danke schonmal im Vorraus), nur sind die wieder Gefangen (bei C´Thun bin ich mir nur net so sicher, aber ich tippe da auch wieder auf die "Cho´gall ist nur eine Marionette/ein Wirt-Geschichte") und Yogg... naja, ist wieder in Ulduar und versucht einen neuen Körper zu erschaffen bzw. erst einen Wirt zu suchen.

Zum Thema Aspekte:
Ich denke mal, sie wären nicht in der Lage, einen Gott zu besiegen, Nozdormu bzw. der bronzene Drachenschwarm haben ja auch gegen die Ahn Qirai gekämpft und nur knapp gewonnen (siehe Obsidianzerstörer oder wie diese Magieteile hießen, diese waren von den Twins mit hilfe von C´Thun geschmiedet worden----> ein weing Kraft von C´Thun in den Obsidianzerstörern), aus diesem Grund wurde die Barriere gemacht, die Nachtelfen waren ja auch schon ziemlich von den Aqir geschwächt und hätten ohne Nozdormu total verkackt ;D

Der Lichking ist nichts gegen die Aspekte, klar, LK hat riesige Untoten-Armeen aber mehr war das auch nicht... was vielleicht hart gewesen wäre, wäre Sindragosa und deren Brut

Ach ja, der Emerald Dream, weiß man eigl. ob da jetzt ein alter Gott ist oder sind die Drachen dort durch etwas anderem (ich weiß nur von Emerald Nightmare) korrupiert worden? Auch hier Bitte per PM antworten pls, wäre euch sehr dankbar.

LG


----------



## Nexarius (19. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Loken ist ein Titan! Wie sollte er sonst aus stein sein? Er ist kein Riese, kein Irderner,kein Eisenwesen... Also was bleibt Titan!



Loken ist *KEIN* Titan. Er ist ein Titanen-Wächter aber doch kein Titan - den dann in einer 5er Instanz töten? LOL?


----------



## rocksor (19. Juli 2010)

Naja von einem Spoiler kann man nicht wirklich reden, ist ja schließlich nur eine Annahme. Gewagt, aber durchaus begründet und nachvollziehbar. Also ausschließen würd ichs nicht. Auch aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Blizzard nach Deathwing dann wieder merken wird, dass ihr Content ausgeht; das kommt ja noch dazu.
Aber muss schon sagen, ich find Drachen als Bösse viel geiler als Götter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexarius (19. Juli 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Naja von einem Spoiler kann man nicht wirklich reden, ist ja schließlich nur eine Annahme. Gewagt, aber durchaus begründet und nachvollziehbar. Also ausschließen würd ichs nicht. Auch aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Blizzard nach Deathwing dann wieder merken wird, dass ihr Content ausgeht; das kommt ja noch dazu.
> Aber muss schon sagen, ich find Drachen als Bösse viel geiler als Götter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Inwiefern geht der Content aus? Blizzard könnte uns mit WoW Addons alle überdauern, was da an Story und Geschehenissen noch nicht vorkam...


----------



## SrpskiMacak (19. Juli 2010)

@jemorail SPOILER: Jo wegen den emerald dream, ist wahrscheinlich eine gottheit dahinter, wie es in dem neuen buch sturmgrimm beschrieben worden ist ist, der allptraumlord xavius aus dem buch der ahnen, aber gegen schluss vom buich erfahrt man das dahinter etwas uraltes und was serh böses dahinter steckt. die wurden in einen spalt da in emerald dream verbannt und versiegelt. und der smaragdgrüner traum is wieder normal, nur der spalt ned. èbrigends sind eben 2 der  korumpierter drache im buch gekillt worden, darum frag ich mich wieso die anderen 2 jetzt ne andere geschichte bekommen :-)


----------



## reappy (19. Juli 2010)

illidan war auch der endboss von bc. sw kam nur weil man einen lückenfüller bis wotlk brauchte.
so wie jetzt das rubin sanktum. sogesehen aknnst auch sagen das der lk nicht der endboss von wotlk ist weil ja nach ihm noch ein boss kam. (der einzige grund warum rs kleiner ist als sw es damals war ist das man nicht soviel zeit überbrücken muss wie damals).

Und ja es ist anzunehmen das wenn sich das nachfolgeaddon von cataclysm auch verspätet das dann wieder ein lückenfüller eingebaut wird aber denoch glaub ich kaum das man den lückenfüller dann als endboss des addons bezeichnen kann. Oder bezeichnest du den drachen im rubin sanktum als endboss von wotlk?


----------



## Nexarius (19. Juli 2010)

reappy schrieb:


> illidan war auch der endboss von bc. sw kam nur weil man einen lückenfüller bis wotlk brauchte.
> so wie jetzt das rubin sanktum. sogesehen aknnst auch sagen das der lk nicht der endboss von wotlk ist weil ja nach ihm noch ein boss kam. (der einzige grund warum rs kleiner ist als sw es damals war ist das man nicht soviel zeit überbrücken muss wie damals).
> 
> Und ja es ist anzunehmen das wenn sich das nachfolgeaddon von cataclysm auch verspätet das dann wieder ein lückenfüller eingebaut wird aber denoch glaub ich kaum das man den lückenfüller dann als endboss des addons bezeichnen kann. Oder bezeichnest du den drachen im rubin sanktum als endboss von wotlk?





Was für Zeit kann man mit dem Rubinsanktum denn überbrücken? 1 Stunde pro Woche? lol...


----------



## WhiteSeb (19. Juli 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Dunkelküstenbericht schauen, Bücher lesen und man weiss das es eine Gottheit ist.
> 
> 5 Götter gibts:
> 
> ...



Ähm... Pantheons Schwert? Wer soll Pantheon gewesen sein?
Dir ist klar, dass das Pantheon der Sitz der Titanen, bzw. deren Rat gewesen ist.
Oder meinst du das Schwert des Pantheon?
Kommt eher hin, da Sargeras, als er den gekillt hat noch zum Pantheon gehörte.





Reflox schrieb:


> Loken ist ein Titan! Wie sollte er sonst aus stein sein? Er ist kein Riese, kein Irderner,kein Eisenwesen... Also was bleibt Titan!



Irgendwie versuchst du grad die Titanen anhand ihres Elements zu definieren oO
Das hat nichts mit dem Element "Titan" zu tun -.-
Sie heisen einfach nur so, weil sie so mächtig sind (Titan setzt man ja immer gleich mit Macht und Härte in Verbindung).
Aber Loken ist definitiv kein Titan.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (19. Juli 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Ähm... Pantheons Schwert? Wer soll Pantheon gewesen sein?
> Dir ist klar, dass das Pantheon der Sitz der Titanen, bzw. deren Rat gewesen ist.
> Oder meinst du das Schwert des Pantheon?
> Kommt eher hin, da Sargeras, als er den gekillt hat noch zum Pantheon gehörte.
> ...



Dann halt Schwert des Pantheon > das ist gleich wie Pantheons Schwert >.> Jedenfalls für mich :O


----------



## Jemorail (19. Juli 2010)

SrpskiMacak schrieb:


> @jemorail SPOILER: Jo wegen den emerald dream, ist wahrscheinlich eine gottheit dahinter, wie es in dem neuen buch sturmgrimm beschrieben worden ist ist, der allptraumlord xavius aus dem buch der ahnen, aber gegen schluss vom buich erfahrt man das dahinter etwas uraltes und was serh böses dahinter steckt. die wurden in einen spalt da in emerald dream verbannt und versiegelt. und der smaragdgrüner traum is wieder normal, nur der spalt ned. èbrigends sind eben 2 der  korumpierter drache im buch gekillt worden, darum frag ich mich wieso die anderen 2 jetzt ne andere geschichte bekommen :-)




Ah ok, danke dir, habe die Bücher noch nicht alle gelesen aber ich glaube ich werde mir mal alle Bücher bestellen, interessiert mich mal doch, zu erfahren, was da alles drin steht ;D


----------



## Nexarius (19. Juli 2010)

Jo die Bücher kann ich dir empfehlen. Sind ja mittlerweile 13 Stück. Besonders empfehlen zum Start würde ich dir die Trilogie "Der Krieg der Ahnen".

Was anscheinend noch sehr gut als Quelle dient sind die WoW Comics...


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Juli 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Azshara war bereits bevor sie unter dem Einfluss der alten Götter stand der mächtigste sterbliche Magier ihrer Zeit - jetzt ist sie vielleicht nicht mal mehr sterblich und war tausende von Jahren verschollen und evlt. auch unter dem heftigeren Einfluss von anderen magischen Wesen.
> 
> 
> Ich kenne Me'dan nicht wirklicht, aber er ist doch eine Art Jugendlicher. Und sorry, Azshara ist was weiß ich zwanzigtausend Jahre alt - ich bin mir sicher, dass hinter Azshara wesentlich mehr steckt, aber das werden wir ja sehen :-)
> ...



Wie du selbst sagst ihrer Zeit war sie der mächtigste sterbliche Magier.


Und in Medan wurden verschiedene Kräfte kanalisiert von anderen Magier und ich weiß nicht genau ob da auch die Kräfte des Wächters von Tirisfal dabei waren.
Und so richtig eine Rolle spielen tut das Alter nun wircklich nicht.
EIn Beispiel dafür ist doch Illidan gegen Arthas:
Illidan wird trotz seiner 10.000 JAhre von einem Mann in den 20er vllt 30er geschlagen.

Und ich gehe auch nicht von den Aspekten in WoW aus sondern von den Aspekten in der gesamten Warcraftgeschichte und da haben sie schon etwas drauf.

Und wer soll sich Azshara in den Weg stellen?
Hmm da gibt es schon ein paar:Thrall,mächtigster Schamane,Malfurion der mächtigste Druide und noch der ein oder andere Brocken und gerade diese finde ich auch nicht gerade schwach sondern siehe als ernsthafte Gefahr für Azshara.


----------



## Monsterwarri (19. Juli 2010)

Es ist weder das Schwert des Pantheon, noch das Schwert von Sargeras noch irgendeines Titans. Es ist das Schwert von Kronn - dieser ist ein Steigigant *kein* Titan.
Das Pantheon schickte 20Giganten aus die Soggoth vernichten sollen, am Ende überlebte nur Kronn siegreich. Es ist *sein* Schwert.
Und Loken ist kein Titan ; )


----------



## Chrisjee (19. Juli 2010)

Hier ein interessanter Artikel wegen der Dunkelküste:

http://www.immerlicht-blog.de/article-die-meistergleve-53482994.html


----------



## Simon Rick (19. Juli 2010)

Nyto schrieb:


> 2 Der alten götter sind ja schon tot (C'Thun und Yogg-Saron), von daher bleibt nurnoch einer, da weiß ich allerdings nicht wie der heißt, aber engeblich ist der ja auch schon tot. Ich glaube, seine Leiche kann man in der Dunkelküste sehen, bei der Meistergleve



Thun ist tot ja , yogg saron ist nicht tot !!! Er wurde nur zurück geschreckt ..^^


----------



## Thyson93 (19. Juli 2010)

"Die Elementarlords sind stärker als die Drachenaspekte. Z.b Ragnaros in seine VOLLEN Kraft könnte es vielleicht mit einem Titanen aufnehmen (denke aber das der Titan siegen würde)"



Das glaub ich eher nicht das er es mit einen titanen aufnehmen könnte hier ein text aus der Geschichte.Und in dem text ist die rede von 4 bösen Göttern,ich weiß aber nicht wieviele es jetzt wiklich sind^^

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Beunruhigt angesichts des bösen Charakters der Alten Götter, erklärte das Pantheon den Elementargeistern und ihren dunklen Meistern den Krieg. Die Armeen der Alten Götter wurden von den mächtigsten Offizieren der Elementargeister befehligt: Ragnaros der Feuerfürst, Therazane die Steinmutter, Al'Akir der Windfürst und Neptulon der Gezeitenjäger. Ihre chaotischen Streitkräfte lieferten sich auf der ganzen Welt Gefechte mit den kolossalen Titanen. Zwar waren die Elementargeister viel mächtiger, als Sterbliche es sich ausmalen können, dennoch vermochten ihre vereinten Streitkräfte die mächtigen Titanen nicht aufzuhalten. Einer nach dem anderen fielen die Fürsten der Elementargeister und ihre Kriegsmacht löste sich auf.

Das Pantheon zerschmetterte die Zitadellen der Alten Götter und kettete die vier bösen Gottheiten tief unter der Oberfläche der Welt an. Da die Macht der Alten Götter die Elementargeister nicht mehr in der materiellen Welt verankerte, wurden sie auf eine abgrundtiefe Ebene verbannt, wo sie in alle Ewigkeit unter sich bleiben sollten. 

[/font]


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Irgendwie versuchst du grad die Titanen anhand ihres Elements zu definieren oO
> Das hat nichts mit dem Element "Titan" zu tun -.-
> Sie heisen einfach nur so, weil sie so mächtig sind (Titan setzt man ja immer gleich mit Macht und Härte in Verbindung).
> Aber Loken ist definitiv kein Titan.



Nein er ist kein Titan... Was soll er sonst sein? Ein Kuschelbär?


----------



## Curumir (20. Juli 2010)

Er IST kein Titan. Wäre doch zum lachen wie schwach die "Ordner" der Welt sind :O. Loken war doch damit beauftragt iwas zu beschützn...


Nein er ist keine Kartoffel....was soll er sonst sein? Ein Kuschelbär?


----------



## screep (20. Juli 2010)

Man muss sich ja auchmal überlegen das die meisten wirklich großen Namen die man besiegt hat nie in voller Kraft geschlagen wurden.Raggi nich in voller stärke, C'tun war ja geschwächt in aq gefangen soweit ich mich richtig erinner, bei yogg wars sicher ähnlich, Kil'jaeden steckte noch halb im sw fest, und gegen Illi und Artas hatte man decente hilfe ^^Also kann man quasi bei den meisten encountern die Kräfte nich gegen einander abwiegen. Bei Maly hatte man den support eines anderen Drachenschwarms und war so in der Lage Ihn zu besiegen


----------



## Monsterwarri (20. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nein er ist kein Titan... Was soll er sonst sein? Ein Kuschelbär?



Er ist ein Untergebener der Titanen, er war einer der Wächter die auf Azeroth aufpassen sollten als die Titanen die Welt verlassen hatten. Ebenso wie Thorim, Freya oder Mimiron oder der Endboss aus Uldaman(Archaedas oder so).
Wenn du genau wissen willst was ein Wächter ist: _*Watchers*, also known as *keepers*, are mysterious gigantic humanoids who may be either titan constructs. They appear to have been tasked by the titans long ago with watching the creations of the titans on Azeroth. Most of them can be found in Northrend guarding titan artifacts.

_


----------



## Nexarius (20. Juli 2010)

Das Loken ein Titanen Wächter ist hab ich schon dutzende Beiträge vorher gepostet, aber die Leute nehmen sich ja nicht die Zeit mal etwas mehr als nur die letzten Beiträge zu lesen...


----------



## Draugluin (20. Juli 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Das Loken ein Titanen Wächter ist hab ich schon dutzende Beiträge vorher gepostet, aber die Leute nehmen sich ja nicht die Zeit mal etwas mehr als nur die letzten Beiträge zu lesen...



Was btw das unangenehmste am lesen dieses threads ist...wenn ich für jedes mal lesen "der in der dunkelküste ist von kronn getötet wurden" ein cent bekommen hätte, müsst ich nen monat lang nich mehr arbeiten...but what else...

der beitrag an sich is toll und wenn man die ganzen zwischen rein wiederholungsposts rauslöschen würde, hätte man einen schönen lore-spekulationsthread...feinfein

PS: Übrigens ist Lokan kein Titan (vgl. http://www.wowwiki.com/Loken ) 
PPS: was das in der Meistergleve ist, weiß wohl nur Blizzard. Denn im Internet selbst findet man in verschiedene Quellen verschiedene Aussagen, sowohl alter Gott als auch Vergessener...(vgl. http://www.wowwiki.com/Soggoth_the_Slitherer und http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Meistergleve)
PPS: Das Schwert in der Meistergleve ist von Kronn und nicht von Sargeras (vgl http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Hoheklinge_des_Pantheons und http://www.wowwiki.com/Soggoth_the_Slitherer )
PPPS: leider fällt mir grad nichts weiter ein, was schon 5000mal im beitrag erwähnt wurde...wenn doch werd ichs hier rein editieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So far

Draugluin


----------



## Monsterwarri (20. Juli 2010)

Draugluin schrieb:


> Was btw das unangenehmste am lesen dieses threads ist...wenn ich für jedes mal lesen "der in der dunkelküste ist von kronn getötet wurden" ein cent bekommen hätte, müsst ich nen monat lang nich mehr arbeiten...but what else...
> 
> der beitrag an sich is toll und wenn man die ganzen zwischen rein wiederholungsposts rauslöschen würde, hätte man einen schönen lore-spekulationsthread...feinfein
> 
> ...



Du hast es mit Sarkasmus versucht, wurde aber durch unnötiges Übertreiben wieder nicht lustig.
Wenn die Leute hier zum 10 male falsches Lore-Wissen posten muss man sie eben ein 10x darauf hinweisen, sofern man die Geduld dazu hat.

Zurück zum Thema... Was ich mich frage ist was Blizzard bereits über Azshara bekannt gegeben hat und inwiefern sie mit diesem Addon in Verbindung zu bringen ist. Immerhin durchqueren wir ja den Mahlstrom womit wir ihr ganz schön auf die Pelle rücken müssten.


----------



## Moktheshock (20. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Thun ist tot ja , yogg saron ist nicht tot !!! Er wurde nur zurück geschreckt ..^^



c thun hat sich doch in den oger nun eingenistet^^ also so tot kann er net sein^^


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (20. Juli 2010)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Zurück zum Thema... Was ich mich frage ist was Blizzard bereits über Azshara bekannt gegeben hat und inwiefern sie mit diesem Addon in Verbindung zu bringen ist. Immerhin durchqueren wir ja den Mahlstrom womit wir ihr ganz schön auf die Pelle rücken müssten.



Sie taucht bei einer Quest in Dunkelküste auf und labert Malfurion dicht, dass das nur ein Ablenkungsmanäver war, damit sie irgendwas in Hyjal machen konnte! Deweiteren denk ich auch, dass sie noch eine größere Rolle spielen wird, da wir ja direkt vor ihrer Haustür ein neues Questgebiet haben und da ich ja auch glaube, dass SIE, wie auch die Schattenhammerleute gemeinsame Sache mit den alten Göttern macht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (20. Juli 2010)

C'Thun ist definitiv tot, genau so wie Yoggster.

Wurde beides von Blizzard bestätigt.


----------



## Jariel1994 (20. Juli 2010)

Btw. Azsahra (oder wie sie heisst) war NIE Nachtelfen Königin...sie war HOCHelfen Königin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Jariel


----------



## KodiakderBär (20. Juli 2010)

aua die hochelfen entstanden erst nach dem krieg der ahnen und da die gute am ende des krieges zu ner naga wurde kann sie logischer weise keine hochelfe sein 

azhara war die königin der nachtelfen und deren lieblings adligen und diener nannte man die hochwohlgeborenen, ca ein drittel von dennen wechselten während des krieges der ahnen wieder die seite und kehrten zu den normalen nachteelfen zurück allerdings kammen sie mit en anderen nich so gut klar und  zogen übers meer und landeten in tirisfal aus ihnen entwickelten sich dann die hochelfen zu dem zeitpunkt hatte azhara allerdings schon längst schuppen und war ein naga


----------



## Nexarius (20. Juli 2010)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Sie taucht bei einer Quest in Dunkelküste auf und labert Malfurion dicht, dass das nur ein Ablenkungsmanäver war, damit sie irgendwas in Hyjal machen konnte! Deweiteren denk ich auch, dass sie noch eine größere Rolle spielen wird, da wir ja direkt vor ihrer Haustür ein neues Questgebiet haben und da ich ja auch glaube, dass SIE, wie auch die Schattenhammerleute gemeinsame Sache mit den alten Göttern macht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ich vermute sie kommt als Schlachtzugsboss in Cataclysm ( Ich hoffe es aber nicht, die Naga verdienen ein eigenes Addon ) ODER sie ist Vorbote für das Addon nach Cataclysm "Rumors of the Maelstorm" oder "Rise of the Naga Queen" :-)


Azshara war *NIEMALS* eine Hochelfe ( = Sindorei ) cO

Azshara ist / war die wunderschöne Königin der Nachtelfen, um genau zu sein der Kaldorei.


----------



## Thoor (26. Dezember 2010)

Tut mir leid diesen alten Thread zu beleben aber im Schattenhochland hat es einen alten Gott, ist darüber schon etwas bekannt?


----------



## Anglus (26. Dezember 2010)

Nyto schrieb:


> 2 Der alten götter sind ja schon tot (C'Thun und Yogg-Saron), von daher bleibt nurnoch einer, da weiß ich allerdings nicht wie der heißt, aber engeblich ist der ja auch schon tot. Ich glaube, seine Leiche kann man in der Dunkelküste sehen, bei der Meistergleve



Ehm,die beiden sind aber nicht tot .


----------



## Grushdak (27. Dezember 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Tut mir leid diesen alten Thread zu beleben aber im Schattenhochland hat es einen alten Gott, ist darüber schon etwas bekannt?


Ja ... der wurde bereits unzählige Male schon per Quest gekillt.^^
Spaß beiseite ... hab da keine Ahnung ...

Und zum Eingangspost ...

Illidan ist dennoch der Endboss von TBC.
Kil'Jaeden war/ist nur ein "Lückenfüller" bzw. ein "Verbindungsstück" zu WotLK gewesen.
Und die Götter werden, denke ich später noch eine größere Rolle spielen, dann zusammen mit den Titanen.

alles imo^^

greetz


----------



## Warlord2205 (27. Dezember 2010)

sagt mal wo habt ihr her das Cho'gall mit C'thun verschmolzen sein soll ?


----------



## Vanth1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke zu 100% das das letzte addon sich mit der Legion befasst und damit auch mit Sargeras,der ja das größte übel ist vorher kommt kil jeaden nochmal,da er ja nicht getötet wurde sondern wir das ritual abbrechen konnten so das er nicht in unsere welt treten konnte.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (17. August 2011)

/ausgrab

Aus aktuellem Anlass grab ich diesen alten Thread von mir mal aus....warum? Weil ich anscheinend Recht behalten habe mit meiner These  

Wie man in der News lesen kann, wurde bestätigt, dass Todeschwinge schon mit 4.3 als Boss ins Spiel implementiert wird, daraus schließe ich, dass entweder das Addon für beendet erklärt wird und der Nachfolger in den Startlöchern steht (eher unwahrscheinlich) oder, dass Neltharion doch nicht DER Endboss von Cata wird, sondern etwas anderes, meiner Meinung nach einer der alten Götter!


----------



## Yumyko (17. August 2011)

wer z um geier is Nelfarion

ich kenn nur Neltharion und Nefarian


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (17. August 2011)

Yumyko schrieb:


> wer z um geier is Nelfarion
> 
> ich kenn nur Neltharion und Nefarian



Ja, dann halt Neltharion ^^


----------



## heiduei (17. August 2011)

Ich finde mit deiner These hast du recht. Ich habe mir nur die ersten paar Posts dieses Freds durchgelesen, aber ich wollte nur nochma sagen, das man die alten Götter nicht töten kann. Vondaher wäre sogar ein erneuter fight gegen C'Thun logisch. Ganz davon abgesehen finde ich es ziemlich wahrscheinlich, das noch ein alter Gott kommt. Wäre auch rein Storytechnisch nur logisch.


----------



## Virikas (17. August 2011)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Wie man in der News lesen kann, wurde bestätigt, dass Todeschwinge schon mit 4.3 als Boss ins Spiel implementiert wird, daraus schließe ich, dass entweder das Addon für beendet erklärt wird und der Nachfolger in den Startlöchern steht (eher unwahrscheinlich) oder, dass Neltharion doch nicht DER Endboss von Cata wird, sondern etwas anderes, meiner Meinung nach einer der alten Götter!



UND die geleakte (und von Blizz ja auch indirekt bestätigte Liste) zu den kommenden Releaseplänen (http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/2388-Blizzard-Product-Slate-WoW-in-Brazil-Mobile-Armory-for-Android) sagt ja auch, dass das nächste Addon erst im zweiten Quartal 2012 kommen soll.

Demzufolge wäre rein timingtechnisch Patch 4.3 um den November herum, Patch 4.4 dann Ende Januar/Anfang Februar und Patch 5.0 Ende März ja durchaus nachvollziehbar.

Ergo KANN DW mit Patch 4.3 nicht der Endboss sein, sondern nur der Aufhänger, der uns am Ende des Kampfes erklären wird, warum der gute so Matche in der Birne ist, dass er zwei Kontinente zerfetzt hat, auf der Suche nach Aspirin 

Und diese Erklärung wird uns dann zum eigentlich Endbos befördern, wobei ich aufgrund der Vorzeichen auch auf einen der alten Götter tippe. Zumindest auf einen Auswuchs von diesen ...


----------



## White_Sky (17. August 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Todesschwinge schon jetzt ?! O.o wtf? ... Okay dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass ein alter Gott der letzte Boss aus Cata wird. Obwohl ich mir N'zoth für den smaragdgrünen Traum gewünscht hätte. Die 4 Albtraumdrachen hatten solchen Style gehabt, vorallem Smariss. Und wenn ich mir so einen verdorbenen Drachenschwarm vorstelle...


----------



## Calthras2 (17. August 2011)

N'zoth wird sich erheben und die Welt ins Chaos stürzen Hmuhahahah
Shlag'roo gho'rhog Zhalaa Fjlosch

Der Gott der Neltharion verdarb heißt N'zoth


----------



## heiliger bimbam (17. August 2011)

Schaut euch mal die neueste Meldung an, Todesschwinge ist der Endboss kein Zweifel mehr!


----------



## Doofkatze (17. August 2011)

Ich würde mich darüber freuen, wenn der Kampf gegen Todesschwinge eine wahnsinnige Schlacht wird, evtl. sogar erst mit einem Ende in 4.4 . So wäre der Schlachtzug zwar ab 4.3 betretbar, jedoch würde der Endkampf/krieg erst mit 4.4 implementiert und todesschwinge somit erst weit später sein/ihr ende nehmen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (17. August 2011)

Yumyko schrieb:


> wer z um geier is Nelfarion
> 
> ich kenn nur Neltharion und Nefarian



Bist du ernsthaft nicht von selbst drauf gekommen wen er meint? Das wäre grausam.

Ich vermute ganz stark du hast unbewußt eine rhetorische Frage gestellt.


----------



## Astherian (17. August 2011)

warum ausgerechnet c'thun, der hat sich doch mit cho'gall ich nenn es mal "vereinigt" (man beachte bitte die Namen des Loots und der Adds)


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (17. August 2011)

Naja, N'Zoth wäre ja auch eine Option, muss ja nicht unbedingt ein Remake von C'Thun geben! Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass man vielleicht gegen alle Götter antreten muss! Hätte doch auch was, der epischte Kampf überhaupt!


----------



## Dragon02031987 (17. August 2011)

Vieleicht ist es ja auch so das wenn, man Todesschwinge auf hero gekillt hat, man dann den alten Gott gegenüber tritt, während wenn man Todesschwinge auf normal killt mit seinem Tod schluss ist.

Ich denk da nur an den Kampf gegen Ragnaros der auf Hero ja auch anders abläuft als auf Normal.


----------



## LOL-free-zone (17. August 2011)

Langsuir schrieb:


> UND die geleakte (und von Blizz ja auch indirekt bestätigte Liste) zu den kommenden Releaseplänen (http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/2388-Blizzard-Product-Slate-WoW-in-Brazil-Mobile-Armory-for-Android) sagt ja auch, dass das nächste Addon erst im zweiten Quartal 2012 kommen soll.
> 
> Demzufolge wäre rein timingtechnisch Patch 4.3 um den November herum, Patch 4.4 dann Ende Januar/Anfang Februar und Patch 5.0 Ende März ja durchaus nachvollziehbar.
> 
> ...



Nein kann eben nicht sein Blizz würde nie einen so großen Patch nur 2 Monate aktiv lassen um dan den nächsten großen Patch aufzuspielen um dan wieder nach 2 Monaten eine neue erweiterung rauszubringen.. Ich denke das es so ähnlich wird wie mit Icc das der Raid mit 4.3 kommt das man Todesschwinge aber erst später bekämpfen kann! Das bewirkt erstens das die Spieler net abspringen und das man die zeit herauszöger bis zur nächsten erweiterung.


----------



## TheGui (17. August 2011)

blizzard hat doch shcon geschrieben das DW der endboss ist und im nächsten patch kommt...


----------



## derDelo (17. August 2011)

warum DW so ist wie er ist. Bücher lesen sollte da helfen.


----------



## Vrocas (17. August 2011)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> nicht alle norzdomu ist auch noch net aktiv aufgetaucht auser dieser sanduhr quest in drachenöde



*hust* ich lass das mal hier stehen ^^...


----------



## Totebone (18. August 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> *hust* ich lass das mal hier stehen ^^...



*hust* der post wurde gemacht als es nichtmal Cata gab *HUST*


----------



## TheGui (18. August 2011)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Ahoi liebe Buffies, wie der Titel schon sagt, bezweifel ich grade, dass Deathwing der Endboss von Cata sein wir!



Das ist kein Spoiler... das ist *attention whoring*
*
*
*[font=Verdana, sans-serif]Patch 4.3 Interviews - Updated
Interviews keep hitting the web and we now know a few more things thanks to the interviews on Kotaku, Gamona.de, and Buffed.de!

New Raid
Deathwing raid will be the final raid of the expansion.
You will even get to ride on Deathwing's back during the fight, apparently to take him down over multiple phases.
The project for an Abyssal Maw is gone for the moment, the storyline wasn't convincing enough/fitting.
[/font]*


----------



## spectrumizer (18. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Das ist kein Spoiler... das ist *attention whoring*


Mal auf's Datum geschaut? 15. Juli 2010? 
*
*


TheGui schrieb:


> *[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Patch 4.3 Interviews - Updated
> Interviews keep hitting the web and we now know a few more things thanks to the interviews on Kotaku, Gamona.de, and Buffed.de!
> 
> New Raid
> ...


Damit hätten wir das ja geklärt. Thread wird hiermit geschlossen, um weiteren Ausschreitungen vorzubeugen.


----------

